# Musicians: Post your latest song submission!



## Teneba (Jan 8, 2009)

This is more or less a spinoff of my good friend Kiffa's FA Musician Plug thread  >>Link<<

What I'm thinking is that musicians could use a thread like this to get their songs more publicity.  It's difficult being a song writer on FA, because most of the people are here for the artwork *coughtheporncough*

Anyway, the idea behind this thread is simple: Furry musicians post max of 1 song a day in this thread and give others a chance to check it out and listen / comment / fav on them.  The reason I say 1 song per day is because....honestly....if you post 4 songs in a single post, no one's going to listen to all of them...think of this as a daily showcase for one piece in your gallery.  And feel free to show something older on another day!  So, I'd like to see some community support from other furry musicians and lets get this thread rolling!

*Just a quick recap of rules and guidelines:
1.  Only post 1 song per day and 1 song per post.
2.  You can post older songs if you like
3.  Listen to at LEAST the last 5 people who posted (if not 10!)  The more the merrier!
4.  Comment!  Everyone loves getting comments. *1


----------



## Teneba (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll start the thread off with something I just finished a little earlier today:

Rokka Neko Musume
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1868606/


(and I made this a seperate post because the first one is about the thread and rools and stuff)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

I really,_ really_ need to get recording equipment for my bass. Really.


----------



## Teneba (Jan 8, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I really,_ really_ need to get recording equipment for my bass. Really.



Do eeeet!  =D


----------



## Mercy (Jan 8, 2009)

Finished this up last month for a class I had (Woo, fundamentals of music!)  Recorded guitar (poorly in one take - ran out of time. ), and the bass and drums are programmed in through Reason 3.0 using samples from DFH.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1822767/


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2009)

I submitted a scrap not too long ago. It's not that great, but at least I finally recorded something!


----------



## Equium (Jan 8, 2009)

Fiesta de Playa and Zen Garden are my last two (though technically, they're _pieces_ not songs as they have no lyrics XD). I'm always writing something or other, so my FA gets updated quite reguarly. (Not at the moment, though. I've got writer's block trying to compose something for an otter friend. >.<)


----------



## Jack Chandler (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1804996/

This is a remix of one of the very first songs I ever wrote. It's the last completed song I submitted, and that was about a month ago.

I'm currently writing a four movement orchestral piece with an electric bass soloist  It should be fun to play!


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jan 10, 2009)

Not on Fa but Just completed my secound sequence for my Ep heres my myspace

www.myspace.com/shaneregan610

Its a bit repetitive in nature, but its a psychedelic Sci fi analog track, in the vein of a more trance driven Tangerine Dream sequence. Don't be to rough lol!


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 10, 2009)

My latest mays not beis my bestest,

-little story-
  \\\\ This trak is my first collab./////
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1877132/

title: You get what u aimed fur


----------



## ZigZag13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here's my three latest submissions:





Let's Go! (70's VA) is a remix of an unfinished and unnamed (barring "70's VA") tune that I created for my virtual band project, Vida Astral. I was completely and utterly at a mental blank on writing lyrics for it like I really want to do, but out of the idea of someone saying "Hey!" in sync with the clapping came the idea of sampling from Felicia of Darkstalkers fame to at least somewhat have a vocal version. Heck, I even have a couple ideas for lyrics now!

Maybe eventually I'll even upload a true vocal version on my virtu-band's page! 

Enjoy!




I have no idea where I'm going with this.

Okay, it's the second version of "Idea 1", by ZerstÃ¶rung. More experimentation than anything else, to be honest. I maaay flesh it out some more later on, I like the rhythms and the fact the distorted "ZerstÃ¶rung" kick sounds like a game sound at high pitches. :3



*(Demo 2)*
SO here it is, a demo of my Love Lockdown cover with competent vocals! The first thing I did was change the instrument that was being tuned into the Vocoder, then I kept on fiddling with the Vocoder until it finally started to sound legible. I am finally satisfied with the vocals with vocoding, now I just need to sing better so I sound good without vocoding... ;;;

Improvements over Demo 1:
-BETTER VOCALS + VOCODING!!
-Fixed tribal drum fadeout

Enjoy all!


----------



## Teneba (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1491215/

A bit of an older sub.  This is a remix of the weapons factory theme from Megaman X6.  Not much else to say; hope you like it!


----------



## Huepow00 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Sunrise (Uplifting Remix)*
*2008

*_"Sunrise" Vocals By  Shannon Hurley
_*

Posted:* a month ago
*Theme:* Happy Hardcore


----------



## daniswuffyboy (Jan 15, 2009)

i to make my own music but i dont have anythign to record them with yet so it may take me a while


----------



## Sedit (Jan 17, 2009)

Some newer, more experimental stuff I've been doing.  All still in demo phases.  Basically an odd blend of like, death metal, with gothic ambience.  Morbid Angel meets Type-O Negative:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1897493/ (this ones more of a short ambient that will go between songs on the next record)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1856993/ (this one is more representative of the actual approach I'm going for/working with)


----------



## Equium (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1896242

Wrath, the latest of my 7 Sins suite.


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

www.soundclick.com/synthninja

newest works are at the top, but my stuff spans greatly in its style.


----------



## ZigZag13 (Jan 27, 2009)

I actually have a few more songs like this made!

Maybe I should consider thinking about making an album full of fake game music...


----------



## mammagamma (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1932942/

yah lol I spoofed dragonforce


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 27, 2009)

Game music? www.ocremix.org

That should satisfy anything and everything in that genre. And it's all free. (by the way, I hope I don't need to point out that these aren't my works, just a community of composers that like remixing game music)


----------



## protocollie (Jan 27, 2009)

I did a remix of that paralyzer song that makes me bounce in my seat in the car when the radio comes on.

Here it is:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1935269/


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 29, 2009)

can i post here again???
-i miss her0-

hey is anyone else getting a white screen 4 music uploading>>?


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, I have some music that I'm currently recording, but I have MIDI versions of everything so far that's going to go onto my next album. lol

This is the latest: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1851725

It's not my best, but you asked for the latest. lol

If you want my BEST, I'd have to say it's this one right here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1736155/

Sorry, had a little shameless self promotion there.


----------



## Teneba (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes you can repost in here, just not more than once a day please.

Also, older stuff is fine too


----------



## Annodam (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1714679/
Lolz


----------



## Huepow00 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Califur CD SAMPLER 001                                *


----------



## Sedit (Feb 5, 2009)

Well...this one took me awhile, but I'm feeling quite accomplished I pulled it off:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1965015/#cid:14188773

It's a cover of Type O Negatives' "Christian Woman"

I still need to tweak some stuff...but yah, you get the idea


----------



## Nanaki-XIII (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1895231

A poorly recorded cover of "Say it Ain't So" by -Weezer. I'm sure this is a familiar tune.

I generally write my own works, but I was quite bored one day. The horrible recording quality shows.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 7, 2009)

This is something i have been thinking about. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1942336

Its for Cocaine. well a overdriven remake of it that i have been thinking about.

The drums are off by a tad i know but nothing is set in stone yet, and i just want to see if the solo is good or not.


----------



## Annodam (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1974045/#cid:14280118
Woo michael jackson


----------



## bucktowntiger (Feb 9, 2009)

latest song:  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1965761

a parody collaboration of "Amazing" by Kanye West...  with DJ Fennec on the AutoTune just wrecking shop!!! and I just show up in verse three hehe so it's really DJ Fennec's creation ^^

check him out at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jjelzorro


----------



## TheComet (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1974000 "Aero", third WIP version

My current big project, it's a Goa Psy Trance track. 2:16 and on is new stuff that I really need to remaster and clean a bit, but hey this is coming along great ^^


----------



## protocollie (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1982134/

Some tech house. Called get up. I like tech house. You should too.

Intro and outro cut for reasons explained in submission.


----------



## kjmars63 (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1863954/

sorry theres 5 on there. It's the entire demo cd lineup. Here I Come is the best one I think. I would post audio, but it won't let me.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 11, 2009)

llla a a a tttt e s t     s s s sss s s s s s sub  ss s  s  submisson

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1984846


----------



## Shade Koba (Feb 12, 2009)

Overcome-
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1956741/

For the record, I'm still occasionally modifying this song ^_^;;


----------



## Hydramon (Feb 12, 2009)

Piano Cover of Caramelldansen.
Fuck your mind, screw your ears. That's what that song does to you. It gets in your mind, and tricks you into thinking it's good.... GAH!

(Watch it anyways, my cover doesn't have annoying voices)


----------



## Billy-Rex (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1980703

It's a cover of the theme of the TV show "Storm Hawks".


----------



## Sedit (Feb 12, 2009)

I've tweaked some shit, and remixed this
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1985202

Better version of my cover of Type O Negative's 'Christian Woman'

All instruments and vocals by me, except the drums, which I created in EZ Drummer DKFH.


----------



## Scurrow (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1837165/

it's called "I accidentally conjured up the spirit of a disgruntled Rhino."


----------



## Equium (Feb 13, 2009)

*points to sig*

Peanuts. My favourite piece of this year.


----------



## Sedit (Feb 13, 2009)

Heres my latest original work.  No lyrics/vocals or guitar solo yet...but you get the main idea:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1992162


----------



## xiath (Feb 14, 2009)

Okay.  so I finally downloaded the demo version of FL studio and I have been messing around with it for the past 5 or so hour.  after throwing together some sounds from what the demo gave me I decided to try for some Hardstyle-ish techno with it.  so this is what I came up with  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1993643
and because it is the demo version of FL, I can not save my progress to come back to again so I had to do it quickly because I need to get to bed.  That means that I could not fix any of the oddities with it or EQ it fully and right.  So this isnt a full song, but rather a few things thrown together, so that Is why the transition is so odd..  But this is my first time trying...


----------



## SqueeMiroth (Feb 17, 2009)

My latest one...kinda out there..

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1991966


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 18, 2009)

Highest Peaks, Bluest Seas Ambient trance. Took me over a month to make, srs bsns. Just read the description.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 19, 2009)

*lastest post*

-basialmence-  some happy hard tech,.,,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## Sedit (Feb 19, 2009)

My most recent audio abortion:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2009786

(still gotta write lyrics, than record vocals and a guitar solo or two...you can hear where I left space in the arrangement for both)


----------



## Dusty (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1998400/- Samba!  Whistles <3


----------



## Sedit (Feb 23, 2009)

My latest...it's a complete track, lyrics and vocals finally!

Sentenced To Life (no...it's NOT about jail, dammit!)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2026305


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Feb 27, 2009)

latest submission.. X3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2034353


----------



## Sedit (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh lookie lookie...more crapola from yours truly!
(does anyone even bother to listen, I wonder?  )

This ones called "The Only Life I'll Ever Know"
I love the way my vocals came out on this one...you can practically feel the rage ripping out of the speakers!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2072175


----------



## Ooxman (Mar 9, 2009)

I make stuff with lots of clicks and beeps.  Here's a tune I did a while ago called "Sad Truth".   If anybody likes glitchy stuff they should give it a listen.   
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2067348/
And thanks in advance for checking it out     I'm working on getting caught up on all the other songs in this thread.


----------



## Baddwill (Mar 10, 2009)

Droped a mix earlier.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2075126

Tracklist:
1. Free The Robots "Jazzhole"
2. Flying Lotus "Disco Balls"
3. MR, DIBIASE "Beat 3"
4. BaddWill  "Cloud Monster"
5. Flying Lotus "mom"


----------



## Sedit (Mar 11, 2009)

Heres another one I basically just shat out yesterday.  Finalized it today with a couple of shitty guitar solo's (I'm not really a shred kinda guy, unlike most metal musicians....I just do what I do and hope it at least fits the song).

Anyway this one is more straight forward old-school death metal, but the mid section is more black metal I guess.  Whatever it is, it's metal.

Anywayz, here it is: "Programmed For Murder"
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2079558


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2079939/

Under my name, Grey Empire...
Made this earlier today...
Name of Song: Depleted Uranium...
Plus, I got a Youtube video full of fail for it, too...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y2Zop1ETHg

Genre: Electro-Industrial, and EBM.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Mar 11, 2009)

Got some new music right here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2080146/ A demo-ish version of what will be track one on my next album. 

!!Warning!! Heavy Metal! If you like Dimebag or Dave Mustaine, stick around until the end!


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2076861

only 2 synths
4 drums          no chords just hand clicked arping
first real attempt at breakbeat


----------



## Hydramon (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm Yours Cover
Piano and Singing ^^


----------



## QwertyQwert (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2092311

A random song I started today. Its a WIP. I wish I had more time to work on it, but I don't...

Be gentle. I'm new to making music.


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 20, 2009)

I finally got off my lazy ass and recorded some stuff. They're nothing fancy. I'm playing an eletric/acoustic bass guitar through on amp with a Nano Clone Chorus effect.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2107526
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2107529


----------



## Teneba (Mar 20, 2009)

Cover of Swanky's theme from Donkey Kong Country 2.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2107765


----------



## Annodam (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2119847/

A remix of DP's one more time


----------



## Teneba (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2101597

Cover of the ending theme from Mario Kart 64


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 25, 2009)

Network (Preview)

Breakbeat/Electro House/I dunno lol :3


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Mar 26, 2009)

My website is down at the moment, check my Soundcloud.

http://soundcloud.com/faux-pas/wrist-rocket


----------



## Wolfric Blackthorne (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm posting for my fiancee Malcolm... I don't know if he posts on the forums much at all, but here's his latest...  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2112685/


----------



## Marticus (Mar 26, 2009)

My latest tune, and perhaps my best:

Lenticular

It's Chillout/Breakbeat with guitar, strings, vocals and a subtle flutes.
Comments/watches would be really cool ^^


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Mar 26, 2009)

My newest! 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2127222/

Heavy metal, now with more tasty!


----------



## sFoxsky (Mar 28, 2009)

Kind of new to uploading on FA, so I thought I might post here.

Mostly rock/twostep/hardcore music. 
Latest would be http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2131440

Thanks


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 28, 2009)

latest music.. X3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2134280/


----------



## sFoxsky (Mar 31, 2009)

Among some other songs
Latest
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2143943


----------



## Vekke (Mar 31, 2009)

I keep reading the title as "Mexicans: etc" gosh >______>


Marticus said:


> My latest tune, and perhaps my best:
> 
> Lenticular
> 
> ...


this is actually really nice. I like how chill C:


----------



## Teneba (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2145962/

Original song called Crystal Song Cave.  It's ambient synthy goodness with a sprinkling of bass melody  :3


----------



## Marticus (Apr 2, 2009)

Vekke said:


> I keep reading the title as "Mexicans: etc" gosh >______>
> 
> Lenticular
> 
> this is actually really nice. I like how chill C:



Thanks dude!


----------



## Teneba (Apr 3, 2009)

edit:  I recalled this one for a special project.


----------



## emptyF (Apr 5, 2009)

this is my band, SableAble.  we just covered me.  it was a lot of fun playing one of my acoustic songs in a stoner metal band!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2153597


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2161678

Updated!


----------



## kamunt (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I've got two to post, so I might as well show them both. Here we have a remix-in-progress of (Adam) Freeland's "Mind Killer": http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2152302 . It's nu-skool breaks, I guess! x3

And here we have the beginning of a song I call "Brother/Brother": http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2160140 . I've gotten about 44 views...no comments, though. Probably because I put "gay" and "incest" in the keywords as a joke. But the fap-frenzied furfags seemed to not get it. :? So I took the words out. It's just like...breaktrance or...God, I don't even _know_ what. My brain just kind of came all over the place.


----------



## sFoxsky (Apr 13, 2009)

New song "Solus" among some others

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2183623


----------



## TakeWalker (Apr 13, 2009)

So like I've said many times before, I don't really do music yet, but I thought this might be of interest: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2183643/

That is, if you're interested in listening to me talk about music.


----------



## xiath (Apr 21, 2009)

Well...  I was bored to death, so I decided to open up my demo version of FL studio 8 and start to screw around.  I decided to go with a drum 'n bass type thing...  Even though I have never even sat down to listen to drum 'n bass...  This is the train wreck that I came up with

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2209682

Meh, sucks but oh well.


----------



## Huepow00 (Apr 23, 2009)

*The Sound (Extended Version)*
2009

--> This Is the Extended Version Release of "The Sound" to be later released as part of my CALIFUR 2009 CD <--


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Apr 25, 2009)

I made one of the lamest jam sessions, but it still sounds okay. it's a blues-y sort of thing, about a minute and a half long. My FA name is KingVolf if you decide to look for it on there yourself. You could always just be lazy and use this link, though; http://www.furaffinity.net/view/218797

Recording quality wasn't that great; I had a headset cpu mic next to my guitar amp, and I recorded both rhythm and lead  Let me know what y'all think!


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Apr 25, 2009)

Volf said:


> I made one of the lamest jam sessions, but it still sounds okay. it's a blues-y sort of thing, about a minute and a half long. My FA name is KingVolf if you decide to look for it on there yourself. You could always just be lazy and use this link, though; http://www.furaffinity.net/view/218797
> 
> Recording quality wasn't that great; I had a headset cpu mic next to my guitar amp, and I recorded both rhythm and lead  Let me know what y'all think!



Totally not music, dude. Totally not music at all.


----------



## Shindo (Apr 25, 2009)

myspace.com/thestorykillers


----------



## Shade Koba (Apr 25, 2009)

I havent made anything recent, since I've had a bit of composer's block ^^;;

I had to take off my recent album from FA so I could sell it, so here's a song I'm quite proud of from my next album I've been working on-

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2224770

Watch me n stuff cuz I'm awesome! <3 I'm starting to get over my block, and I'm open for trades n requests ^_^ I also do some digital coloring on the side =P


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Apr 25, 2009)

Got two of them that I just posted:

Suppressed: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2224445

and Dead House: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2224550


----------



## MandoAndy (May 2, 2009)

...you can post covers here too, right? If not, I apologize... but if SO...

then check this out! This is my latest GD cover... "Know Your Enemy" and I'm extremely proud of it. I hope you check it out and enjoy it! =)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2246504

The guitars, bass, and vocals were recorded by myself. The drums were sequenced by me, and the drum sounds were taken from two of Green Day's songs -- "Are We The Waiting" and "Whatsername"

enjoy! =)


----------



## Zorro101 (May 2, 2009)

I love to play guitar but i would never show anyone!


----------



## mammagamma (May 3, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2249341/

Made a progressive speed/thrash metal song. Just need to do vocals

Tell me what you think! D:

EDIT:

Added vocals and changed random-sounding solo for something more coherent

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2252953


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (May 3, 2009)

My latest: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2251072/#cid:16413404


----------



## skulltoe (May 3, 2009)

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/209104

A collab I did with a (furry hating) friend of mine. I think it's probably my best song so far, but I can't even compare to most of you guys . I'm just starting, really.


----------



## Equium (May 4, 2009)

Frozen Nightscape - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2242672

My first real venture into breathy, atmospheric music, but I am delighted with the way it turned out.

Recently tried to compose a jazz piece but it was absolutely horrendous. XD


----------



## Arctures (May 9, 2009)

I make better, more original songs than this, trust me
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2268470

remix of a pop'n music song


----------



## Azmare (May 9, 2009)

Still Mashing F5-(Furaffinity Parody) - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2266772/
l made a thread for this song not long before realising this thread existed haha, my apologies.
Anyways this song is just a parody of FA, and generally the times when the servers are down and such, and what better way to make fun of something than to set it to the music of 'still alive' from portal


----------



## Alex Cross (May 12, 2009)

Santa Monica Way - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2271076

I've jumped into the mainstream sound more and this is a song that was a breakthrough for me. I had a writer's block for a while and when I wrote the song, everything fell into place. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## kjmars63 (May 12, 2009)

Enter The Death House

(Verse 1)
A new era in music has begun,
Hold on to your tails folks it's gonna be fun.
Strap yourselves in and go for the ride,
And by the time it's over you'll be wanting to cry.
(Verse 2)
A new era in metal has begun,
I have sex in a wolf suit just for fun!
Hold on to your heads and watch the fur fly,
By the time it's over you'll be wanting to die!
(Chorus)
Enter the death house...
-take a ride
Enter the death house...
-fur will fly
Enter the death house...
-scream and cry
Enter the death house...
-ready to die!!!
(Verse 3)
A new era in culture has begun,
Look out FOX networks I have a gun!
Tune into the show and watch idols die,
as they look into the camera saying final goodbyes!
(Chorus)
Enter the death house...
-take a ride
Enter the death house...
-fur will fly
Enter the death house...
-scream and cry
Enter the death house...
-ready to die!!!
Enter the death house...
-take a ride
Enter the death house...
-fur will fly
Enter the death house...
-scream and cry
Enter the death house...
-ready to die!!!
(Verse 1)
A new era in music has begun,
Hold on to your tails folks it's gonna be fun.
Strap yourselves in and go for the ride,
And by the time it's over you'll be wanting to cry.
(Chorus)
Enter the death house...
-take a ride
Enter the death house...
-fur will fly
Enter the death house...
-scream and cry
Enter the death house...
-ready to die!!!
(End Chorus)
Enter the death house...
-here on the ride
Enter the death house...
-fur is a fly
Enter the death house...
-say a final goodbye
Enter the death house...
-now get ready to die!!!

I have only lyrics for now, I am still writing the actual sheet music for a lot of my stuff. (Furry Death Metal, lol)


----------



## ZigZag13 (May 14, 2009)

Chopped up "Help!" and put some new drums over it. I like how the drums actually give the illusion of the BPM being halved (190 to 85), and how powerful they sound (to me). This was kind of an experiment for making "hard-sounding" rock drums, and I think I did alright.


----------



## emptyF (May 22, 2009)

Zorro101 said:


> I love to play guitar but i would never show anyone!



why?  what's the worst that could happen?

oh, and http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2166066/

_once i knew_ is the first song off of my new album _cash4problems_.  please comment!

and that is the answer.  the worst that can happen is apathy.


----------



## Marticus (May 23, 2009)

New tune!

A Drum'n'Bass collaboration with live guitar and saxaphone!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2302747

Send some comments in, hope you like!


----------



## xiath (May 27, 2009)

Boredom has made me mess around in my FL studio demo again.  I made another drum and bass type thing.  This time I decided to use a few samples.  

Piggy Doom


----------



## Sage (Jun 20, 2009)

Aight, here's what I have today. :x

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2418284


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't know if anyone cares, but I did another podcast recently. :B These have gotten to be a fairly regular thing.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2384344


----------



## Canon (Jun 30, 2009)

Made this one last night. ^^ Hope y'all like. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2454995/

-Canon


----------



## TabberPaw (Jul 1, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2413259 -^^-

I'm new .  I'm starting out with Fruity Loops, everything I've got is done in Fruity Loops.  Please forgive any awkwardness, I'm still learning to manipulate the program properly.  Lemme know what ya'll think -^^- give me some tips if you can, it'd be appreciate.

Love a Musical Puppy

Chase


----------



## Canon (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess this is my latest now. X3

Moonlight on the River

/


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 2, 2009)

I did this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2464796/


----------



## Xenke (Jul 5, 2009)

*stumbles upon topic during boredom*
Things I've done (sort of recently): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2446865 & http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2443815

I have an idea in my head right now... but the program I use is several miles away ><


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2479131/


----------



## duzzie (Jul 10, 2009)

Canon's stuff is pretty much awesome

Anyways, some blues guitar doodling:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2401350


----------



## Jack Chandler (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2501285

I'm working on a Mock RPG soundtrack for a CD project, and this is one of the songs that will be on it 

only 11 more songs to go ><


----------



## kjmars63 (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2447362/ I was really stoned when I did this. Only took me an hour to write/record/edit and export it to MP3. HAHAHA!!


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2507664/

I'm actually attempting to get something right for once. I would really appreciate some serious critique on this.


----------



## Alex Cross (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2469760

This is the shortened version of the song. I have the full version if anyone's interested.


----------



## Teneba (Jul 17, 2009)

*listens to all on page 5*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2530311/

Here's mine.  It's a cover of Dr Wily's castle from Megaman 2.

Always wanted to do a cover of this.


----------



## Potato (Jul 17, 2009)

(Oh balls, didn't see this thread, sorry for the dupe)

Since Monday I've recorded about 9 songs. All on my YouTube. Here

Though after listening to some of the stuff posted here, I feel small and insignificant >.<


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWCvcUltIro

I aint submitting it to FA, yet... still working out certain parts...


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jul 18, 2009)

I think there should be a rule of not posting anything unless it's actually on FA. 

I mean, this is the FA forums, and this is the thread to share your music submissions, isn't it?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

demonwerewolf110 said:


> I think there should be a rule of not posting anything unless it's actually on FA.
> 
> I mean, this is the FA forums, and this is the thread to share your music submissions, isn't it?


 
It is a spoiler. It is a sample of things to come...


----------



## Sedit (Jul 19, 2009)

Heres one I've been working on for awhile.  Just retracked most the guitars w/ my new Engl preamp...still gotta redo the clean break, as the original track has some 'clickiness' due to bad compressor settings (whoops).  But, it's mostly done.  Still gotta do the vocals...lyrics are finished already...and gonna do some kind lead at the end where the tempo really picks up.  Also experimenting with a VST plugin for choir sounds.

So, here is "Suicide Is Art":
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2535077


Also, heres another yet untitled one thats far from done:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2529831

lemme know what you guys think.  If your into metal, definitely check these out!


----------



## Canon (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2562689

Commissioned for a good friend. ^^


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 25, 2009)

Canon said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2562689
> 
> Commissioned for a good friend. ^^



Amazing work! <3

Here's one of mine...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2542104/


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jul 25, 2009)

yo.. finally got a new one done.. X3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2564951/


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 26, 2009)

ACID
KORG
NINTENDO
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2516048


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 27, 2009)

An arrangement of "Sweet Child O' Mine" by Guns n Roses, in honor of my father who died in 1994

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2572303


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2573763/

There's a clip from a rehearsal with my trio last week. I'm finally getting the hang of playing walking bass lines without music.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 1, 2009)

http://filebox.me/view/ni6881pmy

Unfinished.


Why does nobody review songs here? >.<


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 1, 2009)

My cover of Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2590084/

I do request covers.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 2, 2009)

It's okay. Kind of slow but the vocals are funny!

Now review mine.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 2, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> It's okay. Kind of slow but the vocals are funny!
> 
> Now review mine.



That's good. Yeah.. it's as slow as the original. 

Yours.. is not my style. I'm not much of a ... dance person. I like the melody and the percussion, although I think it ODed on high hat. I like how it was in phygian, very creative really.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Aug 2, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> http://filebox.me/view/ni6881pmy
> 
> Unfinished.
> 
> ...



Let's see... I must mention that I absolutely loathe excessive usage of claps, so I might be biased.

But I liked what you got there otherwise so far. I think it's got potential to be something awesome if you do it right.

--

And my latest: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2596688


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 2, 2009)

Let me drop in a huge update: http://filebox.me/view/zqj1gfc2u

When the first beat starts, it isn't finished there. I will build it up once more for the second  beat with the bass.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's an original from Trio Indigo. I'm on bass as always:

http://home.comcast.net/~shed2shred/Candy080109.mp3


----------



## Shade Koba (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2541511/

This is (from what I'm told) the best song I've made, and apparently it's quite catchy ^_~


----------



## Jack Chandler (Aug 6, 2009)

*Yddramis, Forest of Whispered Memories*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2609131/

I'm working on a mock RPG soundtrack based off of cliche places you visit in your standard RPG, and what RPG would be complete without a mysteriously peaceful forest?

Feel free to follow the project! (Tell your friends!)


----------



## Huepow00 (Aug 6, 2009)

*I'll Fly With You (Epic Bass Remix)
2009*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2618593

Early Birthday Gift for 2 Ranting Gryphon.

^_^ Hope the move goes well!


_*Original : I'll Fly With You (L'Amour Toujours) By: Gigi D'Agostino								*_


----------



## Sedit (Aug 9, 2009)

Heres a newer version of "Suicide Is Art"....now w/ a combination of both Engl and Marshall amps for tracking the guitars.  Still kinda raw yet, and more vocals and a lead need to be added yet.  But the tone is getting their

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y203/betterthanyou69/turdbeast.jpg


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 14, 2009)

I really wish I had known this thread existed, I'll be posting links to my music here in the future ^^....so stay tuned


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's my latest piece of melodic trance:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2657184
I am quite happy with this piece and would love for people to check it out and let me know what they think ^^


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2660885/
there constructive criticism welcome just don't be a complete ass.
everything was done one take on the spot so yeah not to bad I thought


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 16, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> Let me drop in a huge update: http://filebox.me/view/zqj1gfc2u
> 
> When the first beat starts, it isn't finished there. I will build it up once more for the second  beat with the bass.



k I really liked that song wish it went longer


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 16, 2009)

I went to bed and woke up new day lol 
check it out http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2664688/
NIN cover


----------



## Chainy (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qltVkpLWWlw&feature=channel_page Intro song of a RPG I'm making.


----------



## Nick (Aug 16, 2009)

IkodoMoonstrife said:


> Here's my latest piece of melodic trance:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2657184
> I am quite happy with this piece and would love for people to check it out and let me know what they think ^^


 
I like it! Only thing I would do differently is have a different, more compressed kick. But all the pad and synth work is really neat. Nice production quality, too.

*sigh* I need to sign up on FA so I can go listen to some tracks.


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2637472

It's kinda long. I had to sacrifice some audio quality to make it fit the 10mb limit


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2659432

A really short version of Hedwig's Theme as played by me.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUK_yww4TPQ Charecter theme/Strange boss theme.


----------



## TerranceJones (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2672010

Here is a cover parody of E.G.G.M.A.N. that has been in the works for almost two years... Have Aspirin ready...


----------



## sakket (Aug 18, 2009)

Chainy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUK_yww4TPQ Charecter theme/Strange boss theme.



aw shit man this is the kinda stuff i like! course i like it about 5 minutes shorter too..


----------



## sakket (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2672257/ 

okay! critique me! do it!


----------



## Chainy (Aug 18, 2009)

sakket said:


> aw shit man this is the kinda stuff i like! course i like it about 5 minutes shorter too..


 
Thanks. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SulQAPH25sA&feature=channel Made this for my freind, and it's a rpg song. It was her birthday so I made this.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 18, 2009)

sakket said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2672257/
> 
> okay! critique me! do it!


 
That song is amazing. You did good, and it's original.


----------



## sakket (Aug 18, 2009)

Chainy said:


> That song is amazing. You did good, and it's original.



thanks! i think we're prettymuch on the same page as far as how videogame music should sound. XD ill post some of the looping stuff ive been doing sometime.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 18, 2009)

Alright. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAKQYTcbhSc&feature=channel_page My newest song, had to be edited a little due to a data loss.


----------



## DragonMayne (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragonmayne/

Two new songs..id like some comments on them let me know what you think people. ^.^


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2680609/
My latest electronica song


----------



## sakket (Aug 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckIvYxQEH7c
same song i posted before..  but now with a video!


 	[yt]ckIvYxQEH7c[/yt]


----------



## Equium (Aug 20, 2009)

A sneak preview of The Squirrel Factory, a track from my album, coming out in the winter.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2678811


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 20, 2009)

Nick said:


> I like it! Only thing I would do differently is have a different, more compressed kick. But all the pad and synth work is really neat. Nice production quality, too.
> 
> *sigh* I need to sign up on FA so I can go listen to some tracks.



Thanks ^^ .....and you should


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's another new piece of trance, this time orchestral/soundtrack trance:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2677697


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2696601/

 I recently completed a new song, feel free to check it out!

It lies within the realm of the heavy distortion variety, sort of an experimental metal song.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2706154

Took me long enough -.-

Sorry for it not sounding epic in the main melody, I couldn't put the high pitched synth in there, I tried lots of melodies.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 26, 2009)

Heres my latest.  Untitled as of yet, as I haven't written lyrics for it yet.  No lead guitars yet either...but this track may not need them.


So, if your into black and death metal.....give it a listen.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2704351



This is pretty damn close to how I think the overall final mix is gonna sound once I release the record this winter.  I feel I finally nailed down a huge, brutally heavy, yet articulate guitar tone.  So, I'm gonna use this track as the benchmark for the rest of my tracks, methinks.  I dunno.....I'll probably change my mind next week when i think I've stumbled on something even better.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 26, 2009)

It's not bad. Nice and gritty metal you got there.

It's quite catchy and the drums are not bad as well. At least it's not as repetitive as some songs.

Check out my song: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2706154

;D


----------



## ArcticFoxx (Aug 27, 2009)

I make music a lot when I'm bored. Here's some I did recently.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2704940
I also just started taking commissions, so if anyone is interested or has some advice for me, thanks in advance.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

An ambient remix of a Beatles song:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2693071/


----------



## Teneba (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2717744/  New WIP in the works.  Something...techno-ish and fast.


----------



## Sedit (Aug 29, 2009)

Soul Consumed Genocide
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2720713/

It's the last track I posted, but with me experimenting with various vocals over it


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 30, 2009)

here I hope yall like it feel free to coment
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2716724


----------



## Takun (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2722317/

The best.


----------



## JMAA (Aug 30, 2009)

ouo
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2722652/
Vacuum away!


----------



## JMAA (Aug 31, 2009)

This thread seems dead...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2727605/


----------



## Jack Chandler (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2730080 -- "Fourtowns, A Simple Farming Township"

This is the ninth song of the mock RPG soundtrack, taking inspiration from the "Working Town" suggestion.

I've got two versions of this song, one with drums and one without. I prefer the version without drums because it fit the theme that I was writing for much better. I still like the drums version though, just won't be using it for this project.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2733479

Well, I think I will just continue making these songs without improvement, well I'm improving a little bit I think but no one reviews my songs so if you do I will improve greatly and will give you much better songs. It's the people that review count. Please review =3


----------



## JMAA (Sep 2, 2009)

Now I released No More Regrets.
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/no-more-regrets
Just for 5 EUR. Includes some promo material that might explain the tracks a bit.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 2, 2009)

I reuploaded a couple songs to fix some file errors, since FA is still giving me problems with time-outs for changing the submission file on current submissions.  Anyways, here they are:

One (Or More) Note Samba - *Improv*
Brook in Summertime - *Improv*

The first is just some jazz piano playing; the second uses an orchestral patch and is based more on Romanticism.


----------



## Kyoujin (Sep 2, 2009)

Just finished a remix I was doing, actually. xD I'm usually not one to do remixes or covers, but sometimes it can be fun.. I just basically recreated an FF8 song and yeah..

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2735555/

Still trying to get back into FL8.. haven't used FL Studios in yeaaars.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2743181/

I'm spitting out songs there and then. Way too much. I gotta take my time and make a good song. >___>


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey there,

     Just recently finished a new song, feel free to check it out:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2745366/

       It's in the rock vein as usual.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2745414/
I... have no idea of what I did.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 5, 2009)

http://worldofharderstyles.bandcamp.com/

My first ever album. This is the first volume.

Cheers if you buy =]


----------



## JMAA (Sep 6, 2009)

Been a time since I didn't upload decent music to FA.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2754223/
This one is from an album in the works, dedicated to 2 things: industrial and everything related to Spanish politics. Much like a punk theme.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2760110
Buffalo-shit gabber.


----------



## Equium (Sep 7, 2009)

Ambient. Tranquil. Ethereal. Celestial. Calm. Relaxing.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2760138/

Embers At Sunset.​


----------



## GHDA (Sep 8, 2009)

A Short, Fast, Hard Jumpstyle Mix using two of my tracks and a popular tektonic track :]

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2749807


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 8, 2009)

Got a new bit of improv here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2763656/


----------



## JMAA (Sep 9, 2009)

Soon I'll upload my entire new album. On the meanwhile...
JEHOVAH, JEHOVAH!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2768022/


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Sep 10, 2009)

a potentially compelling textural journey here, maybe leading to a cosmic gut set aflame. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2753001

Punching at the Meteor


----------



## JMAA (Sep 10, 2009)

I released Bussiness right now.
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/bussiness


----------



## Dolphinboy (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2707639/

here's my best effort so far at a orchestral type piece...

I wrote it to honor my Stallion friend, Brallion, for whom I sought to capture the noble "can-do" spirit of a stallion.

thanks for listening ^_^


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 12, 2009)

nu-gabber


made with korg ds

http://www.angelfire.com/alt2/solidwolf/mp3/gbaa2.mp3


----------



## PokeRemixStudio (Sep 13, 2009)

It's a remix of a song from the pokemon ruby/sapphire games
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2709218


----------



## JMAA (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's the intro of my tribute album.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2790806/
Take note that the album will be free of charge.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2009)

My try at punk rock.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2799558/


----------



## witus (Sep 17, 2009)

Some hard rock

*Noname*


----------



## Jack Chandler (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2803878/

 "The Free Spirit of Veneplr Island"

If you're new to the show, I'm working on a mock RPG soundtrack based on cliche places you'd visit in your everyday role playing game. This is song 11, only got 9 songs to go! Comments and criticism really appreciated!


----------



## Scautty (Sep 17, 2009)

A preview of the new single and a remix on it I'm currently working on.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 19, 2009)

This is a song I did with Renard about two weeks ago. Not my most recent, but definetely worth sharing.

Intensive Care Unit Vocal Mix.


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2810642/
It's a Drum 'n' Bass song.  i call it pterodactyl


----------



## Scautty (Sep 19, 2009)

Bittertooth said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2810642/
> It's a Drum 'n' Bass song.  i call it pterodactyl



Wow, weird, I heard it when it came up earlier today. And here you are. O_O Haha. I do like it.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2810656

My hardest song yet.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 19, 2009)

THe spearhead WIP track for a cover project I've for working.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2811489/


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Sep 19, 2009)

minimalist texture psych folk thing 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2809271 

So The Heavens Can Hear Us, the Earth Will Be Our Sound


----------



## Scautty (Sep 20, 2009)

Brothers Of Many Bloods {Remix}

Finally complete!


----------



## Equium (Sep 20, 2009)

Anniversary Waltz

As a thank you to my watchers for one year on Fur Affinity. ^^


----------



## caringcapacity (Sep 21, 2009)

I Must Focusing Death Trooper
it is today the death day
"beyond death"


----------



## Viecruel (Sep 22, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2733442

I need better recording equipment...


----------



## Scautty (Sep 23, 2009)

Um... You have an Axe In Your Face.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 23, 2009)

A hardstyle drum & bass song in the progress!

http://www.truploader.com/view/320058

A little preview, naughty, naughty ;p

Don't worry, I'll build it off quickly even if the introduction is long!

Full song!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2832928/


----------



## caringcapacity (Sep 27, 2009)

"right to kill"

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2844039/

kill


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 27, 2009)

Less than <3 - DJWuxade/Gabriel


----------



## Tamurello (Sep 28, 2009)

My first WIP track.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2847490/


----------



## Jack Chandler (Sep 28, 2009)

Fulmtafoxafir, A Quirky Inventors' Haven! Mind the flaming door on your way in.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2847563


----------



## Bittertooth (Sep 29, 2009)

face melter

not sure about the genre.  something like heavy drum 'n' bass


----------



## Falkyar (Sep 30, 2009)

Last

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2841253


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 1, 2009)

these experiments

it's gabber/hardcore, i suppose.


----------



## Falkyar (Oct 1, 2009)

Since I'm allowed to post one a day, I shall do just that.

A Piano Darkly

Pluggity plug plug


----------



## Falkyar (Oct 2, 2009)

WHORING 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2860650


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2865336

I need more subscribers! @_@

:3 plz.


----------



## Equium (Oct 2, 2009)

Whee, hitting the shelves today - Detective Raccoon! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2866258


----------



## Jack Chandler (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2870098

The Constellation Halls of Nascent Ruins, the thirteenth song of the mock RPG soundtrack.

Just because it's 13th doesn't mean it's bad luck.  So you should totally listen to it and tell me what you think!


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2868733 - ReBorn

Category: Rock

Digital guitars, drums and bass, but hey, it's all in tune, eh?

This is the first song that I've written after finishing all of the recordings for my second album. It feels good to write music again. I should do it more...


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2827178 - Whiteboi attempt at hardcore rap. Yeah. (Older songs are better..)


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 3, 2009)

"mercenary"
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2870947

some heavy Drum 'n' Bass electronica music.


----------



## Gaybriel (Oct 4, 2009)

Whose Responsible This? - A Tale Of Betrayal.


----------



## Falkyar (Oct 7, 2009)

Re-mastered version of Last. Should be clearer and not quite so muddy.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2877426


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 7, 2009)

whiskey the giant

it's a dark and heavy DnB song... probably breakcore.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Oct 9, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2893624

"A Rainy Day in South Percell"

This is the fourteenth song of the mock RPG soundtrack. This piece conveys desperation, struggle, and hope, so you should come and listen to it! (And follow the project, watch me!)


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 9, 2009)

Indiana Jones - Homecoming

http://www.truploader.com/view/611288

:O

Some Techno song:

http://www.truploader.com/view/600568


----------



## ArdenRedFox (Oct 11, 2009)

Got a new rock song here, feel free to check it out!



http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2908684/


----------



## Falkyar (Oct 14, 2009)

New ambient stuff, bizatches :3

It Came To A Close


----------



## Teneba (Oct 16, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2922898/   Short uplifting loop of happiness.

(Remember everyone: a song is worth 1000 (music) notes, so support your fellow musician and check previous posts before yours)


----------



## Jack Chandler (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2925143 <- Jsimbe, City of Crimson Sands, song 17 in the mock RPG soundtrack.

Is exotic adventure your thing? Are you a contract assassin looking for a thieves guild? Do you like the sun? Well come by Jsimbe, where all of your dreams come true! (If you're willing to pay for them.)


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 17, 2009)

For all you noise lovers out there (and I know there's plenty of you) maybe you could destructively criticize this piece of work!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2926040/


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 17, 2009)

reboot

Tech Step drum 'n' bass


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2933482/

Techo mixed with cyber space drum & bass.


----------



## Marticus (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2933747/

Chillout, stringy piano soundtrack ambience stuff.

Post ye thoughts on that page? Appreciated!


----------



## Huepow00 (Oct 20, 2009)

*>> War of the Elements - WATER Album <<*







*DOWNLOAD HERE*

1. BLUE & VIOLET hail from WATER & live in a time of war led by RED - Dark Lord of FIRE, who seeks to expand his empire to each of the 4 lands.


01 - TITLE
[1.05]

02 - HOW FIRE ROSE
[2.41]

03 - WATER Theme
[2.21]

04 - BLUEs Theme
[1.23]

05 - VIOLETs Theme
[1.22]

06 - SURPRISING EVENT
[2.12]

07 - ROAD TO EARTH
[2.29]

08 - BATTLE! Theme
[2.47]

09 - VICTORY! Theme
[0.10]


--Total Running Time--
[16.49]


----------



## JMAA (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2949387
I haven't been in the music scene for long. Here's something.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 23, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2949364

:U


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 25, 2009)

New Drama Armada shtuff. :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2952679  Brand spankin' new Coldplay parody debuted at the FurFright Masquerade last weekend.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2956127  Our live performance of an original song & sketch from last year's FF Masquerade, made available online for the first time.


----------



## JMAA (Oct 25, 2009)

*Miss You: Being Worked On*





I'm returning a bit to the music scene. As for that, I'm working on a new album, Miss You.
The album is entirely free, as the rest of albums in the future.
Get it here:
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/miss-you


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2956698/

My first stab at Liquid Funk.


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> New Drama Armada shtuff. :3
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2952679  Brand spankin' new Coldplay parody debuted at the FurFright Masquerade last weekend.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2956127  Our live performance of an original song & sketch from last year's FF Masquerade, made available online for the first time.



That was YOU? I LOVE YOU.


----------



## jinxtigr (Oct 25, 2009)

Would you believe more or less my entire career? 

http://www.jinxtigr.com


----------



## Sedit (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey guys....this is whats gonna be the title track to my upcoming CD, "Frozen In A Twilight Hell":

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2958434

Also, heres another one from the same CD, "Soul Consumed Genocide":
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2733522/

Basically a mix of black and death metal with a good chunk ambient gothic and doom textures.  truthfully, there really isn't a metal sub-genre that my stuff squarely fits into, thus I often refer to it as 'misery metal' as most of my stuff focuses on the darker side of the human psyche.  Like, how we're pretty much the only species that self-terminates.  just caught up in out own BS and egos (myself included)...thus war, death, and suicide are constant recurring themes.  Geez, maybe I just need to get out more....

but yeah, if your a fan of stuff like Amon Amarth, Hypocrisy, Type-O Negative, Morbid Angel, Opeth, Hollenthon, and Bronx Casket Company....give my stuff a listen.  






Heres some other more incomplete works of mine:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2838250/   (untitled)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2611353/   (Suicide Is Art)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2256559/   (Forlorn Hopes & Forsaken Dreams ....which I'm currently re-recording and remixing a newer version)


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 27, 2009)

Aden said:


> That was YOU? I LOVE YOU.



LOL thanks, man. Yeah, that was me and Sedge Hare. I was the one singing. ^_^


----------



## JMAA (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm about to get uploaded the last tracks of Miss You.
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/miss-you
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 29, 2009)

brigadoon
it's basically a heavy & erratic drum-n-bass song.


----------



## Plantar (Oct 30, 2009)

To Love Again - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2976840/


----------



## JMAA (Oct 31, 2009)

'Dis will be released on 2010.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAxNW_poxbA
Enjoy speedcore.


----------



## Bittertooth (Oct 31, 2009)

nuri

psytrance, i think.


----------



## Falkyar (Nov 1, 2009)

And Furthermore

Listen to eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. You shall receive a special mention. In my mind.


----------



## Plantar (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2987542

First song revival with better mixing, better guitar recordings, better mastering, and the same crappy singer.

Oh wait, that's me. :x


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 5, 2009)

I copied colson.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Nov 7, 2009)

The Queenstons - What You Do (Frostbreath Remix)

On Youtube 'cos FA glitched three times while I tried to upload it.


----------



## Makoko (Nov 7, 2009)

*Shameless self advertising*

HAI~

Well, um, as you can see, this is my first post outside of the intro forum. I'm a pretty new furfag, but I've been writing music for a looong time. 3 years almost, but only this year have I finally found something that works. I haven't had any lessons, and I've constantly been switching up my style and song structure, because I've never been told until recently that my songs sound good, just that they sound like shit or that they're meh. :V

I WOULD LOVE YOU LONG TIME IF YOU LICKED THIS LINK. It's probably the best example I have. I meshed three genre's into one. It's awesome.

And now my ADHD is kicking in.

DISCUSS.


----------



## Jen (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Shameless self advertising*

I liked it, very spacey feel to it. The transitioning was fantastic.


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 11, 2009)

flash point blank
It's a crazy drill-n-bass song.


----------



## Aden (Nov 12, 2009)

GASP AND SURPRISE, I actually made something...somewhat polished. It's a very short thing written/recorded/mixed in two days for an assignment though, so don't get your hopes up for epic. Includes live piano and guitar. :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3033457


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh wow, so there is a thread to whore out your music. Lol, double-barrelled industrial reposting! http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3037293 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3037230

And, @ Makoko up there, I licked your link, it was tasty. It sounded like a dance-rock opera. I love it (Y)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 14, 2009)

Living in the Sunlight, Loving in the Moonlight

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3041589


----------



## Plantar (Nov 17, 2009)

We Defeated the Dragon

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3056482


----------



## Huepow00 (Nov 18, 2009)

*
http://huepow00.bandcamp.com/album/tell-all

DJ FRIENDLY **

> The Complete Mix is totally free to download! 
> The *Bonus* House Remix is $1!                      * 

*www.furaffinity.net/view/2801754/
 By Huepow00 | Chewfox is Chewfox, Tomcat is Tomcat, Tyra is Tyra |*


----------



## Marticus (Nov 19, 2009)

Hardcore dnb/idm:
Black & Yellow

Piano Downbeat Chillout (sounds like Moby apparently lol):
Expired Time

Easy Listening (orchestral + beat + piano etc)
Colder

Thanks for the time! 
Comment on the FA page if you can plz!


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Nov 19, 2009)

The Forge 

trancy, down-tempo, textural, raw, chanting "metal".


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 20, 2009)

chrome

a trippy dubstep song.


----------



## Huepow00 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Funny Bunny Boy (House Remix)
*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3068396/

_Funny Bunny Boy Â© Evelyn_


----------



## Teneba (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3069802/

Something different than my usual  :3
A bit of a surrealist type song for a surrealist type character.


----------



## Teneba (Nov 24, 2009)

o.o   No posts since my last one?  Anyway, here's a new song I just posted today.  I also posted one yesterday if you guys would like to take a look.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3082614/

Yay for evil western bandit type themes!


----------



## Sedit (Nov 24, 2009)

Heres half of a new one I'm working on.  As yet untitled.  Starts out very slow, and ambient like, the actual 'metal' parts come in about 1:30-2:00 in.  

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3075818


----------



## JMAA (Nov 25, 2009)

My newest album on Lulu, if you want a jewelcase CD in your shelf.
http://www.lulu.com/product/cd/re_volution/6000549

Also, Rigor Mortis.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3045727

I haven't posted around these ones before.


----------



## JMAA (Nov 27, 2009)

And now... Re_Volution is released. And it's as free as dirt!
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/re-volution





There's still the jewel case version for sale, if you want so.


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 27, 2009)

archos

Some trip hop beats


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3107450/

after a long long time.. XP


----------



## Falkyar (Dec 9, 2009)

Arpeggiooooooooooooooooooooooos


----------



## JMAA (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's some cookie for you.


----------



## Sedit (Dec 13, 2009)

Behold, some more crap-ola from yours truly:

Kill Yourself For Art: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3128974

-untitled-: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3115649

Sentenced To Live: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3135862

You can check out and download some of my other shit here, if anybody actually listens to this shit:
http://music.mp3lizard.com/nadireclipse/


----------



## Sedit (Dec 13, 2009)

Forgot one....remastered Soul Consumed Genocide: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3117655


Yeah...I've been playing around with Izotope Ozone 4 lately....great mastering software....tons of options and stuff


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 13, 2009)

halogens

A downtempo electronica song with an industrial edge.


----------



## Gogledd (Dec 13, 2009)

Cm7 Improv
Modernist jazz improvisation, from conception to FA in about twenty minutes today.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 14, 2009)

sumpthing

spooky downtempo beats


----------



## randomonlooker (Dec 14, 2009)

Counterpoint, for guitar 
(more than one melody at once!?, it's supposed to for a lute, to explain the strange harmonies)


----------



## Shade Koba (Dec 17, 2009)

A little jazz ballad I made late into the night :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3150735


----------



## Shindo (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3149996

needs more strange music


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3155638/

^^


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 18, 2009)

overseer

a dark and technical drum-n-bass tune


----------



## JMAA (Dec 19, 2009)

IT HURTS NESS


----------



## thebeast76 (Dec 19, 2009)

Four HorseHNNNGH
Cover of Four Horsemen by Metallica off of Kill 'Em All
This is my second try, but, I don't know if it's better D:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3043372


----------



## JMAA (Dec 24, 2009)

The Ainhander Incident is now released!
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/the-ainhander-incident






Also, a Xmas track:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3180780/


----------



## Shade Koba (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3183879/

"Coming For You"
Another jazz piece, but this has some nice rock mixed into it :3 Afterall, nothing says 'freeform jazz' like a heavily distorted guitar solo xD


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jan 6, 2010)

http://cometo.bandcamp.com

This is not a single submissions, but a huge group of them. It's basically the best of what I've done over the past 10 years.

There are 6 albums with various subjects. Covers and parodies, christmas songs, originals, choral works and emo pieces, instrumental songs, and live performances make up the main subjects of the albums.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3236194​


----------



## JMAA (Jan 8, 2010)

Good news.
There will be Inferno 2.0.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3239384

Also, I released already DumbArthas.
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/dumbarthas


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3243400

I'd really like to know what you guys think, it's a polyphonic piece for lute with a maximum of three simultaneous melodies. 
(it can be played with a guitar if you tune it like this: (VI) E(3) (V) A(3) (IV) D(4) (III) F#(4) (II) B(4) (I) E(5) *read (string number) pitch(written octave))


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 9, 2010)

holo the she-wolf


----------



## jinxtigr (Jan 10, 2010)

Someone was wanting strange music? 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3254659/


----------



## Defcat (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3259515

check it out if you feel so inclined.


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3232593/

Three to one, by augmentation. 
(soprano 1 has the melody at normal pace, soprano 2 plays the melody at half pace and the bass plays it at quarter pace, 
there are no alterations of intervals, and so it is a strict canon by augmentation)
Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jan 16, 2010)

My ex-boyfriend has done some pretty awesome video game remixes. Just thought you'd like to check them out. :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2582564/ (Transformers)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2350766/ (Zelda)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2350606/ (Mario)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2350591/ (His fursona's theme)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2126060/ (Luigi's Mansion)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2126075/ (Mario)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2126098/ (Zelda)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2126134/ (Inspector Gadget)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2126160/ (Zelda)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2126044/ (Mario)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1988818/ (Halloween)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1988750/ (Beetlejuice)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1981396/ (Metroid)

He also does pretty badass voice acting. Most of it is spot-on.


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 16, 2010)

*THE GRYSON ORCHESTRA*

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=968204

Latest song: Lets Party (Parts 1 & 2)


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 16, 2010)

Dodger
A wickedly weird song comprised of a mix of industrial electronica genres.


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 17, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> Dodger
> A wickedly weird song comprised of a mix of industrial electronica genres.



Yay! I Like it! Ear candy.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 17, 2010)

cool, thanks for the comment.  I never expect to get feedback here.

Steep
a hard techno song.


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Jan 17, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> cool, thanks for the comment.  I never expect to get feedback here.
> 
> Steep
> a hard techno song.




WooT. Trippy song and trippy pic.


----------



## Aden (Jan 17, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> cool, thanks for the comment.  I never expect to get feedback here.



That's because this thread isn't for feedback.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 19, 2010)

Took me a while, but finally got down some vocal tracks for this  Please enjoy!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3292208


----------



## Alloud (Jan 19, 2010)

Feelin' your sound

An electronic track, one of my earlier songs and my favorite of my own music p:


----------



## Teneba (Jan 19, 2010)

Fire Walker

My latest short.  It's a little fast paced and hopefully you all will enjoy it!


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 19, 2010)

iron junx

a dirty dubstep tune.


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3300180/

Three waltzes, though after hearing the last waltz, I think it should go on.


----------



## carcar (Jan 23, 2010)

Just got done with three songs, Techno/Trance.  

Hope you guys enjoy it!  

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/carcar/  <------------


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1OIV3120M4

I sure hope you like lazy cracking Jappy voices (if that is something you like then this is the video for you!)


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3305751

vag


----------



## Bernad (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3327466/

Something i made to chill out to.


----------



## Teneba (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3329835/

Step it up.  Kind of an action song inspired from DBZ.

(Also just a friendly reminder: As a courtesy please try to listen to at least the 5 previous people who posted before you)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhoBe7T8Tso

I upload my songs to youtube first, then FA.

TRY AGAIN

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3332677/


----------



## JMAA (Jan 30, 2010)

A remix of a song of an old album.
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/track/y-viva-espa-a-viva-el-caudillo-remix


----------



## randomonlooker (Jan 30, 2010)

This is a very calming piece (short too!), for a recorder quartet (descant, soprano, tenor, and bass)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3339864


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 31, 2010)

Latest piece done with reason.. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3347956/


----------



## Neon_Infection (Feb 3, 2010)

Finished this just a few hours ago, I'm really proud of it ^^
Its basically a ambient/alternative/trance song.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3362956


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3364637/


----------



## Equium (Feb 4, 2010)

VERY proud of my latest work, The Gathering At Glenthorne (Where Dreams Go To Die). I don't often compose actiony/epicy pieces but this has gone down very well. ^.^

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3356435/


----------



## Falkyar (Feb 5, 2010)

Univerb :3


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3376871
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-gCnQv68kQ

Just did a remix of a song from Mother 3.. not used to doing techno-ish themed music, or whatever you want to label it as.. but ah well. xb


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 6, 2010)

This is a piece, but it's good for my first solo career techno song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUUOyc4EH6I


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 6, 2010)

Arcade Avenue
A DnB song.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 6, 2010)

THOUSAND
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3374779
different on how i would normally record. Got Nintendo KOrg ds-10 playing Drums through cpu speakers. Me singing and playing acoustic guitar closer to the mic running into audacity. Its better quaillty just gotta record it better.... one older song back is same style recording different song. genre im going for is called anthro-folk


----------



## Shade Koba (Feb 7, 2010)

I decided to try mixing my usual Jazz stuff with some Electronica. Not my best work, but it was a quick job x3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3382399


----------



## JMAA (Feb 7, 2010)

A small EP just for fun.
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/psycho-mantis-ep


----------



## JMAA (Feb 10, 2010)

Also, I've made already an 8bit version of the Dante's Inferno theme:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3388038


----------



## ARF_the_fox (Feb 10, 2010)

Latest Rap Beat:

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=8732676&q=hi&newref=1

Latest Gryson Orchestra song:

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=8741296&q=hi&newref=1

I gotta fix that rap beat. The bass goes to the left. I DUN WANT IT TO DO DAT!!!!1!111!111!


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 17, 2010)

Completely orchestrated song I just finished.. took me about 5-6 days I think. x-x Though I think it turned out pretty well. ;B

Re-Arrangement/Mix of Kefka's theme and Dancing Mad from FF6.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQUTJa6cEow

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3433307


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3402517

poop


----------



## Nyisi Seryn (Feb 17, 2010)

Older track from my High school days. One of my favorites, and the first recorded. Was played for months on campus, whee. Beware, it's Rap-ish, but far from hardcore.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3415505


----------



## Teneba (Feb 19, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3445828/

Obliteration Man!! Kind of inspired by Vegeta's theme from Super Butoden for the SF.

Just as a reminder, remember to listen to everyone behind you on the thread page.  Thank you!


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 20, 2010)

tolerance

A drill-n-bass song.


----------



## JMAA (Feb 21, 2010)

Inferno 2.0 is out!
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/inferno-20




Go get it!


----------



## witus (Feb 23, 2010)

Some rock I recorded lately

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3441378

enjoy


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3463898

-


----------



## Luxy (Feb 26, 2010)

My three latest works:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3465350

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3471221

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3479869


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 27, 2010)

vancouver

I think it's trance


----------



## jinxtigr (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3489555/

First track off my new album Astronomical Units 

The rest of it is at http://www.jinxtigr.com and all of it's full-on space-rock psychedelia. Hope you guitar fans like


----------



## Luchs (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3491787/

Something along the lines of "orchestral" & "epic".


----------



## Adam Crowley (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx86xC5L_oU
Winds of Forever;Infinity Instrumental complete.
With aid from burstknuckle, one of my favourite musicians.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3497768

anthro folk rock


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 2, 2010)

A few variations on a theme:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3501210/


----------



## JunoDking (Mar 2, 2010)

Lets Try a little something Different

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3501320/


----------



## kamunt (Mar 4, 2010)

As long as I'm on the topic, here's some electro house I tried. WIP, rough draft, w/e I just needed bloody _something_ to break my creative slump.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3498686


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 6, 2010)

Here's a Trovata, hurrah for renaissance musical forms!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3520914/


----------



## Annodam (Mar 6, 2010)

This won't wake the drills (electro remix)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3521795/

still a wip


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 7, 2010)

Two canons so written so that they harmonize perfectly with one another (they can and are played simultaneously) 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3525454


----------



## Sedit (Mar 8, 2010)

I've posted earlier versions of this song, but I've re-arranged it, and re-recorded it alot:

Forlorn Hopes & Forsaken Dreams:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3527195

Lot of new stuff for me in this one.  The intro features some experimentation with an Ebow, and the rhythm tracks we're recorded using amp models in a Digitech GSP1101 rackmount unit.....my first time recording without tubes!  I think it actually sounds thick, and heavy as all hell.....which is what I'm after.  The distorion tones may seem kinda different....which is intentional, as I'm trying to use the variety offered by the GSP1101 to create my own unique voice.

Also a metric shit-ton of experimentation using sound samples here as well.  Lot of everyday tones twisted and altered to the point that they sound like something not of this world.  See if you can guess what some of those sounds actually were!


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, here's another one, slightly new and modern, in fact I'd almost call it avant garde.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3544228


----------



## chama (Mar 11, 2010)

Let's try out this thread thingy! 

Latest release: Vulpine Demo, music for a tech demo trailer
Style: orchestral/game/metal/demo

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3515231


----------



## chama (Mar 12, 2010)

And for our classical and orchestral music lovers, we have Weasel's Secret, the third movement in the Weasel piano concerto.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3508850

.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 13, 2010)

A choral piece, with nine voices. 
Enjoy!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3552730/


----------



## chama (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, the song I'm working on didn't get finished tonight, so here's a treat from my favourite highlights:

To The Rescue! (orchestral)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3491202/


----------



## Bittertooth (Mar 13, 2010)

carbon media
A drum-n-bass track.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 14, 2010)

A song, sung by a person who I assume is probably living: 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3557557/ for piano and voice


----------



## chama (Mar 14, 2010)

It's finally done!  *All the Mirth of Summer*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3557752/

Composed, written, arranged, performed and mixed by me.


----------



## Shade Koba (Mar 14, 2010)

wow, I havent posted here in a while xD

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3523323

Decided working with some bells n stuff here  A little slow, but still my usual jazz stuff ^_^


----------



## jinxtigr (Mar 14, 2010)

This was a GOOD DAY for my studio 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3560135/

If you like this please tell people. It's not your usual submission. This hapless tiger here basically got possessed by the ghost of ZZ Top and made to do a FILTHY sexy electric blues song. There actually aren't any naughty words, but it's using all the old and all the new blues tricks to be dirty anyhow 

It's called "And I Dangle" and I hope people like it- I don't see a lot of full-on rock music around because it's kinda hard to do. All the instruments and vocals are real (but a lot of tracking did end up edited out to get this)

Whew, now I'm going to rest a while...


----------



## Eleziek (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3560777/

Work in progress but work has halted on it for now as I'm working on a new piece for Concert Band (Working title)


----------



## Luchs (Mar 15, 2010)

My first 'experiment' with the long awaited Vienna Symphonic Orchestra samples; there's still much to learn and improve. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3558382/


----------



## Shade Koba (Mar 15, 2010)

Instrumental version to a song I made for a friend's birthday :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3559286

Vocals to come soon x3


----------



## JMAA (Mar 16, 2010)

Hah! Gotcha!
[yt]eG-2zyHyyg4[/yt]


----------



## Shade Koba (Mar 16, 2010)

Theme song for my friend's birthday, NOW WITH VOCALS! 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3564036


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 18, 2010)

A fugue, actually two fugues, at the same time! For organ, oh and did I mention that it's also techno, though it's not! I think it fits under counterpoint. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3577142/


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3582554 

A piano solo. 

Sibelius 6 is teh pwnt.


----------



## JMAA (Mar 20, 2010)

[yt]RR6Um70hnfk[/yt]
Pure Vagineer Hardcore.


----------



## chama (Mar 20, 2010)

A long time I wrote a song called Be There. Here's a short version used in the trailer for the video for the invitation to the Furry Music CafÃ© at Eurofurence X.

*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3520232/*

.


----------



## JMAA (Mar 21, 2010)

And now a small piece, inspired by Trent Reznor.
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/track/to-get-in-trance





For you it should be a musical Rorshack test.


----------



## JMAA (Mar 21, 2010)

And also, not music but related, I started selling merchandise off my music:
http://www.redbubble.com/people/jmaa/t-shirts/4855551-1-pain-is-cupcakes-t-shirt





This t-shirt for starting.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 22, 2010)

Technically this is a piece I 'composed' well, improvised, came out well, I got a few birds to sing for me too!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3590145/
Piano solo.


----------



## Luxy (Mar 22, 2010)

My latest work-in-progress: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3581627

I'd normally not post WIP's of this calibre until I'd gotten further into them, but I am new to the whole "score texturing" concept and I am in dire need of feedback D:


----------



## chama (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's the theme song of Myrr Thistletail, my Raki vixen character in Vanguard. She wants so desperately to become a famous bard. The style is pop, and the vocals are actually me. 

*I Wanted to be a Bard*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3501172/

.


----------



## chama (Mar 25, 2010)

Another song with Myrr, this time it's jazz.

*Little Gataro*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3506180/

.


----------



## Luchs (Mar 26, 2010)

*Dawn*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3608870/


A fantasy-themed orchestral piece, with a lot of lynx love.


----------



## JMAA (Mar 27, 2010)

Pupurri's Out!
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/pupurri


----------



## chama (Mar 29, 2010)

More Myrr Music! This time, it's her being happy to be accepted into the Order of the Rose (guild in Vanguard). This song is in opera style, and look out for that high G... ish! 

*Rose Welcome*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3498252/

.


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 30, 2010)

A Canonic Waltz, or a canon that's also a waltz.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3629319


----------



## randomonlooker (Mar 31, 2010)

I talk in this one, it's a joke!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3636395


----------



## Nyisi Seryn (Mar 31, 2010)

Random, based on truth. Controversial, must be stamped on forums. And yes, I'm going to hell for the lyrics alone. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3631711


----------



## Marticus (Apr 2, 2010)

Chillout/guitar/mild dubstep.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3630233

Enjoy!


----------



## Plantar (Apr 2, 2010)

This one is kinda older, but I completely forgot about it's awesomeness because I had it in my scraps. It wasn't in tune. :B

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3054843/


----------



## JMAA (Apr 3, 2010)

Strogg.
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/track/strogg


----------



## JMAA (Apr 3, 2010)

And this which I forgot completely:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3644748


----------



## Gaybriel (Apr 5, 2010)

my hands hurt

I improv'd the last line of the song because I forgot it. Originally by I Can Make a Mess Like Nobody's Business.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3683142

My guitar warm up with some improvisation thrown in the mix along with some effects.


----------



## VernTheBunny (Apr 11, 2010)

Improv piece I did on piano one late night. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3611311/

BUNNY TURTLE LOVE:


----------



## Dalton_Man321 (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3700059

Dubstep piece I did earlier this morning. Check it!


----------



## Bernad (Apr 18, 2010)

Something nice and relaxing I finished up yesterday. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3721615


----------



## chama (Apr 18, 2010)

Another one from the vault, a heroic orchestral vignette: *To The Rescue!*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3491202/

.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 18, 2010)

rollcage

A drum-n-bass song (techstep).


----------



## Teneba (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3734345

Imagine, if you will, a mannequin dreaming about what it's like to be alive.


As always, listening to the last 10 submissions behind me.  Please do the same if you post here!


----------



## Gutterslut (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3696061

Glitchy bullshit noise.


----------



## Annodam (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3743668


----------



## Teneba (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3744257

Renegade Death Squad!!


----------



## Defcat (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3728458

it's music and stuff.


----------



## chama (Apr 22, 2010)

I just released a new Myrr song: *Only Me*

It's a parody of the famous song Only You, and features Myrr wanting to participate in a Battle of the Bards style event, all set to a chamber orchestra arrangement. 

*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3747453/*

.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 22, 2010)

leatherback

A funky and experimental drum-n-bass song.


----------



## witus (Apr 23, 2010)

Here some metal from me <3~~~~

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3727769


----------



## Luchs (Apr 23, 2010)

*Loneliness *- A classical, sad & soothing melody.

It's nice when you can just dump emotions and feelings into music.


----------



## Teneba (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3754189/

Lets Go on an Adventure!

A song written based on Takewalker's untitled mouth singing


----------



## Teneba (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3764731/

Zenouzu (re-work of an old song of mine)


----------



## Teneba (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3771231/

Mastery of the Wind

kind of a high energy electronic rock song about an ancient powerful sword.


----------



## Lazyboots (May 5, 2010)

I create all genres but as of right now I only have two posted here's the first, it's meant to make fun of battlefield bad company 2 in the style of a nofx song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0LOpdh_g4A

I guess I'll have my way
with you in Nelson Bay
I remember Port Valdez
The first time you gave me head.
We then played hide-the-weasel,
in the town Valparaiso.
It'll never be the same.

I went to see my future wife
as I evaded mortar strikes.
I thought I saw a recon, maybe two.
I smiled as I looked off,
then I grabbed my Carl Gustav.
I'll probably need this to get home to you.

Maybe I should have checked,
I knew what was in store.
Hopped into a tank and then jihaded with C4.
You know just what I want,
it is my special task.
I really need to get inside that tight, little White Pass.

I spam Q to spot your clit,
I'm getting Pussy Points for this assist.

I come up with a scheme,
to quickly reach you switching teams.
I try in vain to lower my own health.
My mind's on innuendos,
now I'm stuck inside window.
Can someone tell me how to kill myself?

I'm in Delta Squad,
on a secret mission.
When I'm done I'll use my tongue,
to do some deep sea fishing.
Drop an ammo pack,
while you lie on your back.
40mms more effective than my peter.

Panama Canal-lingus,
I'm never gonna wash my fingers!

Victory and climax is near,
won't you make the final push?
If you can't finish her off,
with cock then you must eat some bush.
Watch out, though, I hear she is a
dirty, nasty pussy-farter.

You're losing this erection... fuck harder.


I could use a band... preferably a fur-band .... lawl i just solocompse right now

BTW: voice is purposely shitty fat-mike style : )    there'll be more later with my actual voice.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 6, 2010)

cow farm

Overall a strange drum-n-bass song.


----------



## Defcat (May 7, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3818144

It's based off of a quote by MADV: Inspiration Is Only the Beginning


----------



## Luchs (May 10, 2010)

On Wings

Your average avantgardistic wanna-be-epic orchestral piece. :wink:


----------



## bozzles (May 10, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3804132

I am the worst musician.


----------



## AIBand (May 10, 2010)

Since we will not be performing this song at FA:U, we thought we'd share one of our latest tracks from an album. This will be a music video later this year.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3800493/


----------



## AIBand (May 10, 2010)

Since we will not be playing this song at our FA:U show unfortunately, we will post it on our FA page for you to hear. We're filming a music video for it later this summer, so hope you enjoy!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3800493/


----------



## Peppercoyote (May 11, 2010)

Hey I can do this too!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3838097

Latest but of course I have tons more.
Probs my highest production values. Each track I do I get just a little  better at capturing vocals, or timing the guitars.


----------



## Orange (May 13, 2010)

Admittedly, I've been a little starved for listeners lately... I'm not sure if my stuff is something a lot of people will want to listen to when there's better stuff out there.  Either way, I thought I'd post this short WIP here.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3848080/


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 14, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3672620/

Here you go, have fun laughing at it.


----------



## DragonZammy (May 15, 2010)

Pokemon themesong covered by my band, the Gamers:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3794528

And my own song, Sound of Silence:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3794579

Hope you like it!


----------



## Bittertooth (May 16, 2010)

surrender and win

experimental dnb


----------



## Luchs (May 17, 2010)

Otherworld

Symphonic Metal - I guess.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (May 19, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3879985/

Title: Not Goodbye
Music/Instrumental: X
Lyrics/Sung By: Rosco The Lion

yeah.. its a collab.. ^^ i love how it turned out.. ^^


----------



## Orange (May 28, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3923339  It's a Korg DS-10 song called "Violent Nightmares."  Yeah, kinda cheesy.  Still, I hope you like it!


----------



## JMAA (May 29, 2010)

I'm going to release Faith Complex - PSF Chronicles.
Meanwhile, here's a treat:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID0jj7elWGQ


----------



## Akasai (May 30, 2010)

Ballsy Drum and Bass remix of Paramore - Crush Crush Crush. 

Instantly annoyed a lot of people who like Paramore - due to the fact most of them think DnB is the devil.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3886269


----------



## thebeast76 (May 31, 2010)

Random guitar picking. Sounds kinda like Hawaiian music.
Got bored one night and wanted to post some music.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3876887/


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Jun 2, 2010)

*loves a lot of y'all's music*

My turn!

So it doesn't have a title, is barely a min & a half long, and took only few minutes to make, but it's still mine & I <3 it. XP
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3901713


----------



## JMAA (Jun 2, 2010)

http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/faith-complex-psf-chronicles


----------



## Sedit (Jun 4, 2010)

This is a shortened sample of whats going to be the final track on my upcoming album (due out by the end of June if I stay on the ball).

It's a much more mellower affair than my usual stuff, and with a spoken word poem over it.

FUTILITY: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3957763

_
Relentless life, endless pain, suffering sublime
To find meaning where none exists
Spinning in chaos
A stone sinking in a lake of nothing.

This dichotomy of despair, and longing for purpose
This futile endeavor
Running in circles
Corridors that lead to nowhere
Stairs that ascend to a fall
A bottomless pit that consumes hope
Like a Ravenous singularity!

One can pray to empty skies for release
One can pray for the sweet release of death
But death can pnly lead to another realm of suffering
Or perhaps nothing at all...if you are lucky

Like sparks we flare in this dark eternity
A fleeting existence, gone before one can blink
Leaving nothing in a void of nothing
Time means nothing

And what is time but a manmade concept
To measure intervals between seperate events and occurances
No...
Time, in fact is not a quantifiable dimension
Not in the way we perceive it

Time is nothing
Space is nothing
Life means nothing...
...Embrace the emptiness. _


----------



## Defcat (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3955545/

a bit different than my normal work, but I hope you find it interesting in some way.


----------



## Rockerkitsune (Jun 7, 2010)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I really,_ really_ need to get recording equipment for my bass. Really.


 
I'm going to look at recording equipment for my Flying V guitar.


----------



## JMAA (Jun 8, 2010)

Important news!
Find the secret code around my videos on YouTube and get a 50% discount on *Faith Complex - PSF Chronicles*.
http://www.youtube.com/user/JtRtheRiPPeR




Go ahead, brave ones!


----------



## Defcat (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4054161/

a potential idea for video game music.


----------



## Defcat (Jun 26, 2010)

since I kinda forgot about this one I'll put it up as well.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4062977/


sorry, double post.


----------



## SwaggleTooth (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/406842

^ tantric trip-hop


----------



## Gaybriel (Jul 1, 2010)

MurPur - a furry parody of TikTok.

Fixed.


----------



## Teneba (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4095315/
New commissioned song! Futuristic and adventurous  =)


----------



## cataloof (Jul 2, 2010)

man maybe iwas drjunk but i was triping to that goodood job


----------



## Smiley_V (Jul 5, 2010)

This makes my 6th song. Pretty nice little trance I put together. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4112829


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

Rockerwolf said:


> I'm going to look at recording equipment for my Flying V guitar.


 Try Guitar Rig. It allows you to record directly to an audio file on your computer, as well as filter in digital effects. I've never gone back to an amp since.

http://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/guitar/guitar-rig-4-pro/


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 6, 2010)

For a while I forgot this thread existed.

some darkstep music: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4108159/


----------



## Smiley_V (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4137247/
Finally think I'm getting Hardstyle down but hell, wouldn't be posting it hear if I think I had it perfectly right so give me all you got, CRITICIZE ME!


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 11, 2010)

more dark drum-n-bass http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4134478/


----------



## JMAA (Jul 11, 2010)

Three latest things, all from a new name behind their genre:
[video=youtube;uoo6XvvIpMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoo6XvvIpMM[/video]
[video=youtube;lvwQjTM30MU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvwQjTM30MU[/video]
[video=youtube;HP2hJuveGbQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP2hJuveGbQ[/video]

From now I'll be making gabber, hardcore and hardstyle tracks under the name of my Second Life character, Arthas Hambleton.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 11, 2010)

Forgot about this thread... and FAF in general, actually xD

I just recently opened up cheap $3 theme song commissions, and this is what I made for my first buyer 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4145686/

"Brain Damage" Cover - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4122763/

An song I wrote on acoustic guitar. NOTHING else :3 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4113282/


----------



## Shindo (Jul 11, 2010)

dook dook dook http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4084687


----------



## Sedit (Jul 14, 2010)

I recently started working on a comedic rap track for a radio show i do.  

It's called Masta Defecata, and it probably really sucks...but I had alot of fun doing it:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4113465


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 14, 2010)

WHAM BAM POST!!!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4162118/

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4162186/

second one vs first one


----------



## Defcat (Jul 16, 2010)

more music and stuff

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4168083/


----------



## Pine (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a music project called Cardboard Revolution, which I make music that mocks big things in society (so far religion) I haven't had time to work on anything recently, but I made a quick song using a simple metal riff and drum beat. so far it has no bass or lead guitar, but I plan to re-edit the whole thing as well. I haven't been able to update the page recently so there is a lot of information I need to change.

http://www.myspace.com/cardboardrevolution

I just made this song to piss off a bunch of Christian kids. Some people laugh at it, others laugh with it.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 17, 2010)

I offer character themes for $3.00, and this was my first commission. Kind of a bluesy rock style :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4145686


----------



## JMAA (Jul 24, 2010)

Re_Volution 2: The Kremlin Collective is out.
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/re-volution-2-the-kremlin-collective


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

Please pay no attention to the first verse and chorus...

This is only a demo so i never got around to re-recording them

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9uJ7RSa7U0


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Aug 7, 2010)

http://tccoi.bandcamp.com - only have 2 songs up right now, but feel free to listen. 

@JMAA - dude, epic. & the fact that you remixed a Bassnectar song makes me happy.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 7, 2010)

See my songs in the signature *BELLOW*.


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

I have my Hybrid Moments cover
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3766793/

But I really dig my Buy You a Drank cover.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3766556/


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 9, 2010)

Some dubstep http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4289002/


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Im gonna record this demo next at the studio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ2qa_BntK8


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 16, 2010)

I just finished posting up my short musical called "Life is Woff"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0IhRSgoT6s

It is the story of Kody, a dog with a bad case of the blues. His owners struggle to try to figure out what to do as they come to realize the best solution to facing the stresses of life and reality is to escape it. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Pine (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4324952

wut


----------



## bucktowntiger (Aug 21, 2010)

i guess i'll pimp this song here...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4332226

the title is "Furries Ruin Everything" and it is a rap remix of the Portal end theme "Still Alive"


----------



## Pine (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4362423

intro to my upcoming album 

I have to warn you, the distorted guitar track is a little off


----------



## Lyxen (Aug 29, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4381059/ 

Listen


----------



## Cam (Aug 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;hzdb415cB3I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzdb415cB3I[/video]

Brand new remix I made for my remixing side project "DJ Psykedlick"


----------



## Shindo (Sep 2, 2010)

have a whole ep instead http://seahorse.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## carcar (Sep 12, 2010)

Is hoping if I can get some feedback on my latest song, c: .  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4456562

Trance song

Thank you.

Carlos / carcar


----------



## Aigey (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4462314/

Trying to get some feedback on the audio shenanigans contained within this link.

Any feed back guys?


----------



## Horro (Sep 16, 2010)

I work at walmart hahaha xP. It's pretty cool actually .


I have a piece of trance here, so far i've been getting some very nice reviews.

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/362810 

Enjoy and please give it a 5 :]


----------



## maywire (Sep 17, 2010)

Shindo I'd mix for you sometime definitely

I have no idea where to go with this track next


----------



## maywire (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4500342

ambient


----------



## maywire (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4514213/

Drum-n-Bass n Hip-Hop n mashups oh my


----------



## Defcat (Sep 22, 2010)

After some time of posting next to nothing, here is something. It's weird, but I can't make just happy music all the time.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4497358/


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 30, 2010)

I am a lover

Guitar vocals tambourine. It's the feeler


----------



## Vibgyor (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4582942/

dark ambient


----------



## Huepow00 (Oct 7, 2010)

*[DJ+ALBUM] Tribute to Egil
Total Runtime: 00:41:29*

This Album is a tribute to the man responsible for my staying awake late  into the night from 1996 until 1998. All I can remember of those years  were staring at a green, dimly-lit LCD display on an old clock radio as I  fell asleep to the sounds of Groove Radio 103.1 FM.

*http://huepow00.bandcamp.com/album/tribute-to-egil*

*!! FREE TRAX !!
+++++++++++
> Funky Dust
> Inner Thought *


----------



## MitsukoSouma (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4577536

Ambient. Drum/flute/bells. Short


----------



## JMAA (Oct 10, 2010)

http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/the-ainhander-incident-2





The Ainhander Incident 2 is now released, introducing a new alias and having a small extra. Guess what it is!


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4651781


----------



## MitsukoSouma (Oct 19, 2010)

Futurama song remix. Dance/trance

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4656317


----------



## YoshiChief (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLtvE2Bsekw

Me playing my violin then mixing it in Logic 8 =D


----------



## Defcat (Oct 22, 2010)

A bit of improvised piano mixed in with synths and a very interesting set of electronic drum kits.


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4674262/


----------



## Aaros (Oct 22, 2010)

Alternative/rock - synth, electric guitar, drums, bass. Demo idea.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4674831/
Recorded it all myself in my basement.


----------



## Luchs (Oct 25, 2010)

*Desperta Ferro* - (Orchestral, Cinematic Soundtrack)


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

[video=facebook;1590203109393]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1590203109393[/video]

First demo of my new song

This demo is instrumental.. and I also need to add some kind of bass to the verses


----------



## JMAA (Nov 1, 2010)

Two new releases:




http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/track/dukemade-slops





http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/track/crudux-cruo


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 6, 2010)

...


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh snap! It's been so long since I've had anything new to promote, that I totally forgot to pimp this here!:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4732680/

It's the latest musical travesty from Drama Armada, which is me and Sedge Hare (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sedge). We just won 1st place at this year's FurFright Masquerade with this song, so we hope you like it! ^_^


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 13, 2010)

very original kiffa

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4784640

something digital

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4751424

something acoustic


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 14, 2010)

Metal Song live guitars

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4793710


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4804397/

UNPLUGGED WOLF MECCA


----------



## Scouto2 (Dec 6, 2010)

Medal of Honor Main Theme...

In 8-bit!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4854192

Also, currently making some chiptunes for a flash game.


----------



## i3ear (Dec 9, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4919123/
XYLOPHONE?
ROCK?
DISTORTION?
BASS?

HOW CAN ALL THIS COEXIST? 

(Yes and before you say it, the MP3 quality did eat my highhat in the song :x)

EDIT: NO WAIT I TAKE THAT OLD LINK BACK NOW IT IS NO LONGER A WIP BUT A COMPLETE COHERENT ORIGINAL, ALL YOU THAT LIKED THE PREVIOUS VERSION SHOULD GO CHECK IT OUT D;


----------



## Flurrypaw (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm working on some new stuff that I'll post.. but for now I have some not as recent stuff I thought maybe someone would like:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX3edHRb_JI


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

I have two dubstep songs I finished.

-

Grapefruitbat - Rotor (GHDA's Buzzsaw Remix) - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5075559/

GHDA - The Sound Of My Dreams - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5042718/


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 16, 2011)

Here ya go. I'm a singer/songwriter for my solo Indie Folk Rock/Experi-Crossover [which is my blanket term for everything I do that's not indie folk rock XD] project The Abstract Virtues. I also collab with some local musicians. This particular song is a simple Piano and Celli arrangement, though still a WiP. Gonna do some more stuff to it before the album release. Enjoy.

The Sound Of Ache: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5048070

Sorry it's not electronic, I don't really do bouncy-happy-murry-purry very well ;-;


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 16, 2011)

My latest of blagh songs, listen and feel your ears bleed...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lld49CcSpw


----------



## Bernad (Jan 17, 2011)

Recent cover I did on chrono cross.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5108679/#cid:37757614


----------



## Glockypaws (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5128965 here's one I finished up before I passed out. (warning: f word is used one time)


----------



## JMAA (Jan 23, 2011)

You didn't miss much:
http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/track/pip-boy





http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/track/cccp


----------



## Sedit (Jan 25, 2011)

So....what do you get when you mix fatal tortilla machine accidents, Taco Bell meat, and little orange midgets?

This new track...thats what you get:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5152978/


No....really.....that stuffs all in there!


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 26, 2011)

.....okay

well then a track not on my EP but will be on the full album 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5156998/
^here comes the sun


----------



## bozzles (Jan 28, 2011)

A boring journey into the world of my new Portasound PSS-270.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5169746
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5169746
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5169746


----------



## Annodam (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5173745

Amazing horse remix


----------



## inc (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5174189


----------



## Trance (Feb 8, 2011)

Some trance/dance music I made. 
\/
\/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5236486/#cid:38621474


----------



## witus (Feb 9, 2011)

Some rocky electronic \o/

[part 1] http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5229015
[part 2] http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5229085


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5228025

warning coarse language


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5181558

first dance song i ever made.


----------



## JMAA (Feb 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;xrBo_SRYhT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrBo_SRYhT0[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5257909

more dark ambient


----------



## Namba (Feb 21, 2011)

[yt]kUxVk4LkfYc[/yt]
Just some cover I did.


----------



## Sedit (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm putting together my own doom-metal version of Metallica's "Sad But true".

Here's the start of the track...really more of a mix-test...but yeah...some of you might dig this.  I'll post the final version once I finish it.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5301426/


----------



## Bravado (Feb 22, 2011)

New here, looking for artists.  I used to do music - here's a verse/beat I made a while ago.

Also, hi.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5302030/


----------



## Namba (Feb 24, 2011)

Sedit said:


> I'm putting together my own doom-metal version of Metallica's "Sad But true".
> 
> Here's the start of the track...really more of a mix-test...but yeah...some of you might dig this. I'll post the final version once I finish it.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5301426/



Pretty sick, man. Also one of my favorite metallica songs.


----------



## Plantar (Feb 28, 2011)

Was mucking around with a poem and chords so I recorded this.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5316206


----------



## Sedit (Feb 28, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Pretty sick, man. Also one of my favorite metallica songs.


 
Thanx dude!

I should have it finished in a couple of weeks....I'll be posting it in it's finalized form when done


----------



## hrairoo (Mar 2, 2011)

Two songs I've written for a musical I'm working on.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5326860/ - Morning
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5342019/ - Beautiful


----------



## Gutterslut (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5292733

Man I need to get my ass in gear and record some new shit.


----------



## Pine (Mar 7, 2011)

Sedit said:


> I'm putting together my own doom-metal version of Metallica's "Sad But true".
> 
> Here's the start of the track...really more of a mix-test...but yeah...some of you might dig this.  I'll post the final version once I finish it.



that's just too awesome. One of my favorite Metallica songs too.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5367334

this is a parody of Hadda Be Playing on the Jukebox that I did this morning cuz I was bored 
it's about the DDoS attacks and a "conspiracy"


----------



## Luchs (Mar 8, 2011)

Cinematic/Orchestral trailer track for an upcoming movie. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5355438


----------



## Sedit (Mar 13, 2011)

Ah, moving along with that Metallica tribute, I'm throwing in "My Friend Of Misery" into my "Sad But True" cover, making it a medley of sorts.  

Here's how that parts coming along:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5394874

Some Peter Steele (Type O Negative) inspired bass tone there too.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 14, 2011)

some original rock n' roll
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5402842

chorus lyrics are... if we can tear down the berlin wall, make the governments of lybia fall. yea you spoke of this revolution, keep it going now a million strong!


----------



## epslion (Mar 19, 2011)

ive been working on this battle theme for a while

hope you enjoy

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5403935


----------



## Sedit (Mar 24, 2011)

Well...here it is...pretty much finished. I may make some minor tweaks here and thier, but this is like 99% done, really.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5458000

So yah, basically, in tribute to the 20th anniversary of the 'black' album, here is a medley of the two tracks, "Sad But True" and "My Friend Of Misery", but done in my brand of gothic-doom metal-whatever-youwannacallit.

Original music and lyrics belong to Metallica (no shit, Sherlock!), and all instruments performed here in this tribute we're me, oh solo mio, in my home studio.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5450981

I sang something, and covered the annoying sound with a Gverb. XD


----------



## Sekira (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is my recent work in classical music, with I oft neglect for Dark Ambiance! Please enjoy! 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5437741


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 27, 2011)

epslion said:


> ive been working on this battle theme for a while
> 
> hope you enjoy
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5403935


 
Oh i forgot...
I enjoy this.


----------



## Buck7 (Mar 28, 2011)

So, to celebrate the successful recovery of all my data (including all my unreleased tracks and Ableton Live project files) from my corrupted hard drive, I decided to release a new song last night that I was planning on saving for the new album. I couldn't help but release it though.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5477532

I produced the entire song in Ableton Live 8, using all my own synth presets and drum samples. Any criticism/feedback is welcomed.

A quick note, I make music because I love music. The tunes are make are songs that I love to make and love to listen to over and over again. When I make the songs and release them, I hope to give people some good music to listen to in a world filled with auto-tune, one-hit-wonders, and twelve year old pop stars. So that's that! Thanks for checking it out :3


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 28, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5482030

United Conversations

Rock your fucking face off


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 28, 2011)

My first little mini song ever! I used this to get used to FL Studio. All synthed via piano, except for the drums.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5428001


----------



## Buck7 (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5482234

My house-ish remix of the Scooby Doo, Where Are You! theme song. One of my favorite cartoons of all time.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 3, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5511514/
dnb of some sort


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 3, 2011)

Me and my band made a new song recently called The Crossing. Check it. 

http://www.purevolume.com/AmongtheDead1

Also if you have an account there than become a fan. It would be awesome you see.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Apr 8, 2011)

New Drama Armada song. Paula Cole/Pete Seeger parody. "Where Has All The Cub Porn Gone?" CHECK IT.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5541107


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 8, 2011)

Eh, my band and I are okay. I'm on bass.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TJhFu0eGbY


----------



## Lyxen (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5559753/

extreme rock


----------



## witus (Apr 18, 2011)

My new metalcore song 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5592770


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 18, 2011)

This is about as far as I can go with a keyboard and MIDI:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5505810


----------



## circulating (Apr 24, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/blackantlers/waining-moon

it's an ambient piece made with cat sounds

:3


----------



## barktasobe (May 2, 2011)

Im a working musician for 20+ yrs.  How you want to do an interview? Ill help if i can.


----------



## Luchs (May 3, 2011)

*Offspring of the Sun*
Orchestral Love Ballad, A collaboration with the talented singer *shadowwolfen*, lyrics done by *kyo*.




http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5678977


----------



## Oly (May 10, 2011)

Oh well why not.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5719020


----------



## DaftPhox (May 16, 2011)

Last song I made was, like, 12 days ago, but I might as well! X3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5685896


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 16, 2011)

I was not aware of such exploitable thread.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5699679

What do I have to lose?


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 16, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/vintage-jagermeister/samba-sublimo
'ere you go! Soundcloud instead of FA.


----------



## Lyxen (May 16, 2011)

My new band called Endless Love
We put out a Single
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5754308

Furries yes we are. Anyway it's unmastered the vocal volume fluctuates. We just gotta mix the levels. I am on guitar and Vocals.

Be on the look out for our demo coming out this weekend!


----------



## kamunt (May 20, 2011)

Well, I may as well post my latest song: "The Degradation of the Mind". A high-quality version can also be found _free_ to download on my Bandcamp as the last song on the EP. /shamelessplug It's dark and ugly. It's been described as an "unrefined Aphex Twin" in terms of style, by more than one person. :3 Lots of samples and weirdness, in a a cozy three-act format. 'Twas my final project for a class. A class I put too much effort into, as you can hear. Enjoy if you please.


----------



## Luchs (May 28, 2011)

Sanctuary (Passion) - Kingdom Hearts - Orchestral Cover w. Vocals


----------



## Cocobanana (May 29, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5823850

This is my latest rap. Instead of a werewolf, where a human being unwillingly transforms into a 'hideous and violent beast,' Were-man tells the opposite story, a sad tale of one who struggles against their will to fit in with the other fuzzies.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 2, 2011)

Here is a tribal instrumental piece: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5854006


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5873219/

A power noise piece I made because I've been listening to a lot of power noise lately (mostly Terrorfakt and old Combichrist)


----------



## melodykat0 (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5745300

A rondo I was working on last year


----------



## Cyril (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5888920

I'm terrible with genres but I'd classify it somewhere between Progressive Metal and Mathcore.
This is not a good example of my usual work v_v. Oh well.

Oh and yes those aren't real instruments. Sue me.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5902362/

Ambient/experimental rap.

I'd love some criticism!


AND A neW ONE!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5922873/


----------



## Cyril (Jun 13, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/user6749967/world-stained-white

Not linking the FA submission because it's in 3 parts and this is easier for everyone.

Instrumental Post-Rock. Fake instruments because I don't have recording equipment.


----------



## epslion (Jun 18, 2011)

*stuck in side a dream? (RIP's Theme)*  click the title for the link

one of my best works 


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5369452/


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5951708/ 

This is my newest and one of my best, in my opinion. It's all MIDI at the moment, but I'm about to record it with real instruments to test some things.

Anyway, it's progressive metal, so enjoy! 

EDIT: Newer version recorded with actual instruments: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5958383/


----------



## Cyril (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5982535/

Prog Metal/Mathcore. Old. Still good. Listen. Now.

Instruments. Still fake. Deal with. It.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh crap, double post.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5987640/
more post rock stuff. more fake instruments.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5993306/

Experimental EBM/dark ambient thing with weird beat.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6011900

EBM/IDM with some dark ambient elements.

Best song I have ever produced so far. There's also vocals in this piece!


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6015348

Hope you dig.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6019522/

An IDM piece I cranked out today. It was originally supposed to be a Haujobb cover.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6029530/
hey, here's 50 minutes of background music in MIDI form. have fun. it's ambient or something.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6033219/

Ambient piece I made today while I was depressed.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6044069/

I guess it's supposed to be metal, but it is. And it's some sort of parody that sounds better than a parody should. I don't even know if I made this or not.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 3, 2011)

Here is a song about me leaving my parents home.

It's in the style of Randy Newman and Broadway.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6028930/


----------



## DaftPhox (Jul 6, 2011)

Been on a little experimental time, trying to figure out how to use my virus, but first off:

MASSIVE IMPACT: This was a trade with NachT, which was the first time ever using my new Access Virus TI2 Desktop module in Logic.
NO MORE MEMORY: A remix of "No more memory" by Cyriak. Didn't use my Virus for this one, as I was still waiting for some new hardware to make it possible to use on my PC.

Hope you enjoy! ^_^


----------



## Cyril (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6076578/

post rock :U
listen to it if you want to relax because it may or may not have that effect


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 7, 2011)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=J7zK7Ogj4KQ

This is like BTBAM's colors-a continuous album. this goes straight into the next song.

Progressive Rock is the only ideal name i can give it. The next sonng is wanderers but i won't have a finished version of that for a looooooooooooong time. The finished estimation is supposedly 20 minutes if i fix it up properly, so Wanderer (aforementioned next song) will probably need some more time...

also, fake instruments. no vocals which ruins most of the ballad section at the end.
btw, guy above me has damn good taste in music imo


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6083854/
Another one of my mixes. This one uses something called "SEISMIK VST". I think a few electronic music-makers would enjoy using it. I'm still learning how to make the deep bass tones sound ideal.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 10, 2011)

Amazing^ I'm relaxing to it right now. The only thing that hurt was the volume level of that lead instrument.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6090893
I just wanted to practice singing this ish... So I redid the guitar really quick a few hours ago, and sang.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 10, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6076578/
> 
> post rock :U
> listen to it if you want to relax because it may or may not have that effect


 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6092475/
this version has lead guitar playing or something like that


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 10, 2011)

Wrote this entire song today. Somehow. Not my best but some of it sounds like keeper material.
Above song was part of a concept album. This probably isn't. 
Yeah, if you noticed from the title, this song was kind of about drugsss....

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6094581/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 10, 2011)

Older thing of mine.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6094916/


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope someone out there enjoys this.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6101427/


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6107677

Matias Faint vs. Kay Wilder incl. Moein - Bringing People to the Neitherworld (Mr. Fox Mashup)

3 Minute clip of a mashup done by myself.

Anyone know what plugin FA uses for audio? I don't have it, can't play my own file, and it won't tell me what plugin is missing.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6115413/

progressive metal that sounds kinda epic if you ask me.


----------



## AceWolf (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5618594/  HUUMMUUUUSSS Possibly the best remix that I have ever one, as judged by the people of Youtube and somewhat FA
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6095972/ and this one I just recently finished


----------



## DaftPhox (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6124333/

A little bit of Ambient break music from me. ^^


----------



## Cyril (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6124832/

post/math rock woohoo


----------



## DaftPhox (Jul 20, 2011)

Progressive House: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6155895


----------



## Cyril (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6174145/
mathcore. Protest the Hero fans should definitely check it out d(''d)


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6168152

A new song just for you guys ^^


----------



## Bittertooth (Jul 27, 2011)

some scratching fun
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6202821/


----------



## Akimo (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6196818

Hip-hop, but give it a chance.


----------



## iTails (Jul 30, 2011)

TwoThirds - Essence (DJ iTails Space Mix)

Boards of Canada - Roygbiv (DJ iTails Remix)

Boards of Canada - Peacock Tail (DJ iTails Chill Mix)

Wiz Khalifa - Black and Yellow (DJ iTails Chipmunk Party Mix)

More to come, I'm sure.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6252946/
done as a request for someone else. kinda not my favorite thing I've done but oh well.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 5, 2011)

Just released a new album! http://cometo.bandcamp.com/album/pawsed-explicit-content

Most of a songs were just requests by furries.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 7, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/blindfire06/youtopia-thingy lolz


----------



## Cyril (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6270153/

it's lots and lots and lots of strings


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6270265

I'm working on this orchestral song and would like some feedback.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6274125

So many errors it's a wonder my computer is still running (besides the fact that I'm on Win7 and those are XP sounds but w/e.).


----------



## JMAA (Aug 9, 2011)

http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/so-deep-i-feel
First time on decent dubstep. There's also a Minecraft remix.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Aug 9, 2011)

Minimalist songs done with heavily distorted acoustic guitar, also, my band's first EP, Ephemera. There's also a remix of Casey Lalonde's In June. If you're a fan of Bibio, Sun Airway, Crystal Castles, Casey Lalonde or Grizzly Bear, you'll enjoy it.  http://aviansunited.bandcamp.com/
Avians FLY HIGH!


----------



## DW_ (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6288225/
RAM Sticks From Hell. See if you can get the reference in the title. Helps if you watch Thunderbirds101 on YouTube.


----------



## Cyril (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6301547/
moar metal
moar awesome


----------



## anero (Aug 13, 2011)

kill me


----------



## epslion (Aug 13, 2011)

well heres my latest submission
 its a very sad song im working on

http://d.facdn.net/art/epslion/music/1313278410.epslion_theme_of_reflection_synth.mp3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6309874/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 16, 2011)

A throne for Jeroen Tel, as usually done in my second "community".


----------



## DW_ (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6336598/

FA fucked up the first upload so I had to overwrite the file.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 20, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6352597/

Guitar pro 6. Since it's not done, i haven't mixed anything in with audacity yet.


----------



## Revolate (Aug 23, 2011)

Singing possibly can i post?"


----------



## Tissemand (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6383856

First real song that I've made.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 26, 2011)

Revolate said:


> Singing possibly can i post?"



Sure, I would think singing certainly counts as music


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 26, 2011)

Seeing as this thread still seems somewhat active, I'll post a newer piece of music 

My latest piece of orchestral trance: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4917517


----------



## iTails (Aug 28, 2011)

Nero - Innocence [Space Weather Remix]


----------



## DW_ (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6401048

Argh this is a fail and a half. Tried to mimic Graeme Norgate's gothic style and failed most epically.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 31, 2011)

I tried something radically different from what I normally do
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6412899/


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Blake Aaron feat. Najee - Encantadora (EAR Remix) [SAMPLE]

*​*â€‹*Original Work: Blake Aaron feat. Najee - "Encantadora" ​Original Work Released by: InnerVision Records 
Remix By: EAR (Un-Released)

http://djear.com/

What started as a challenge by Tina Anderson - Co-Host of The Blake Aaron Radio Show - to turn Jazz artist Blake's Hit single into a dance tune, turned into a full-on Funky/French House remix with full support by Blake himself. The latin vibe comes thru full force with help from Najee to really make this one shine!


----------



## ZacTheWolf (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tG9o6MbNH_w&feature=channel_video_title One of my most famous remixes. (DJ RaveMasterFlare)


----------



## Cyril (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6452144/
METAAAAALLLL!


----------



## Vibgyor (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6452139

Moar IDM shit


----------



## iTails (Sep 9, 2011)

_Space Weather Transition Dubstep Mix__

Criticism welcome._


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Sep 9, 2011)

My own rendition of music from "Sonic Rainboom", episode 16 of MLP:FiM
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6461502


----------



## iTails (Sep 14, 2011)

Produced my first ever DnB track. I am excited.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwL0Lmivy5E&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Cyril (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6504738/

Tool-inspired nonsense.


----------



## DW_ (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6511296

Derping as an alias. Describes what I think of Crapcom atm.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA97Q6xNtbM

loud friday work


----------



## DW_ (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6558071

aliens.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 28, 2011)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/6583107/
here's a snippet of the song I'm working on. I'm so goddamn happy with this bit that I had to show it off as soon as possible.


----------



## roadywolf (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6578860  hello all...all music done by me...i've been listening also


----------



## Cocobanana (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6590344

"The Loving Arms Of Death"

All 'instruments' played by me. Done as a theme song for a friend.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's the new Drama Armada track. We took on a great '60s classic this time. The subject of the song is the whole Furry Beach scam this past summer. We just won 2nd place in the FurFright 2011 Masquerade with it! Hope you enjoy! 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6696603/


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Oct 19, 2011)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> Here's the new Drama Armada track. We took on a great '60s classic this time. The subject of the song is the whole Furry Beach scam this past summer. We just won 2nd place in the FurFright 2011 Masquerade with it! Hope you enjoy!
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6696603/



I wish I could have been at FurFright to see you guys perform this 
Very nice song and comical as well!


----------



## Gremlin (Oct 20, 2011)

I have been making tunes for a while.
Here is my latest one (and one of my personal favorites). Starts out slow creepiness goes into techno/electronica. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6705541/
Hope you guys enjoy ^^


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Oct 20, 2011)

Gremlin said:


> I have been making tunes for a while.
> Here is my latest one (and one of my personal favorites). Starts out slow creepiness goes into techno/electronica.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6705541/
> Hope you guys enjoy ^^



Once it starts to pick up, I like it 
One suggestion I have: Some of your lead synths sound flat, making them stand out in a unappealing way.  This could be fixed by mixing things a bit differently, trying different synths that blend better with your other instruments, or by adding fx to the synth.
Keep up the good music!

To anyone who post in this thread, I think this thread would be much more beneficial and more interesting, if we not only posted our latest pieces, but for ever piece you post, try and respond to few others' pieces with any thought, critique, etc you might have.  I suppose if you have an FA account, you could just post comments there as well, but I know I post my music in other places to try and broaden my audience beyond FA


----------



## Cyril (Oct 23, 2011)

Hmm didn't post there here yet.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6714504/
It's like creepy or something. Also strings.


----------



## emptyF (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6756504/

a little bit of the ole stoner metal for yeah.  please tell me what you think


----------



## Cyril (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6786333/
progressive metal. it's pretty awesome.
it's also over 10 minutes long, be warned.


----------



## CrimsonSuccubus (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6796282

*Space* and *orchestra* combined to create a powerful masterpiece. Usually, I make techno, electronica, etc, but it was a tribute for EVE Online, which I tend to do.


----------



## triage (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/triage/
[URL]http://deadeyeddreamer.bandcamp.com/[/URL]


----------



## CrimsonSuccubus (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6816454/


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6833128/


Just a riff, but i really don't have anything good, imo, so this will do.


----------



## Cyril (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6849704/
the world always needs more prog metal


----------



## Namba (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6882959
This is an instrumental track of a song I'm adding words to today. That version will either be uploaded today or later tomorrow... we'll see. It's 6 minutes long... which is a long song in my opinion; didn't expect for it to be so long, either. A few mistakes near the end but that's okay; this isn't the final version anyway, even when I add words; that will be recorded digitally.


----------



## Bittertooth (Nov 21, 2011)

whatever you do, don't listen to this song


----------



## JMAA (Nov 22, 2011)

*http://www.zshare.net/audio/96205774e3ddf617/
  R**UM*P_S C F_*ORESAW SCAB C ASHC*_A_N
_S*cc ug*c up*ocx*_*nrls, p mcx uv*_*mhmf* un ugc* drcqvc*mtz_


----------



## DW_ (Nov 23, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6909367/

ending sucks ending sucks ending sucks ending sucks ending sucks


----------



## JMAA (Nov 29, 2011)

http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/track/sex-saturdays
Dirty, very dirty, house.





Based on a true story.


----------



## DaftPhox (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6961917


TITLE: YIRA
GENRE: Progressive trance 
COMPOSER: The Dead Pixel / Cl1tch 
PRODUCER: The Dead Pixel
BITRATE: 192kb/s 
ORIGINAL FILESIZE: 8,58 MB 
ORIGINAL LENGTH: 6:15
PRODUCED IN: FL Studio 10


LYRICS: The Dead Pixel
VOCALIST: Cl1tch (Kine Gjeitrem IndrÃ¸y)


Hope ya enjoy!


----------



## JMAA (Dec 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;gcZ5m5IiJvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcZ5m5IiJvg[/video]
For the next album.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6970219/

its da best songz i evar maed.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 3, 2011)

dark dnb http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6970232/


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 4, 2011)

Some mix between like metal, rock, jazz, or so. maybe some pink floyd btbam nods in there
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6974243/


----------



## DW_ (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7013003/

THIS SONG CONTAINS HOUSE (and old fads)


----------



## Obtuse tail (Dec 15, 2011)

I was just messing around in FL Studio 10. Whacha think? I'm kind of new to this.

http://soundcloud.com/ruairiobrien/dubstab


----------



## DW_ (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7058925/

Despite the engine not working (at all) and the convoluted plot, Sonic 2006 had its great points. The music was one of them.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Dec 23, 2011)

By far the best one I have ever made.
http://soundcloud.com/ruairiobrien/elbow-grease

Need insight.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 23, 2011)

Obtuse tail said:


> By far the best one I have ever made.
> http://soundcloud.com/ruairiobrien/elbow-grease
> 
> Need insight.


I couldn't help but notice that you tagged this as the 'best song ever'. Heh heh, nice.

Anyways, t'was alright. That wubbing that started at 0:13 came on a bit strangely though.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 24, 2011)

Music to get high to http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7073730/


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 25, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7051013

Intro part to a 9 minute orchestral metal thingy. Right now I have the piano intro and some orchestra/drums.


----------



## Juniper Squirrel (Dec 26, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6902462

Live recording of my orchestra piece, based on Lakota ideologies and Lakota music.


----------



## triage (Dec 28, 2011)

i consider myself to be inspired in the style of a lot of early garagesque dubstep releases and current songs produced by those including King Midas Sound, Kode9 and Burial. do i actually succeed in doing so? that's questionable.

Fire Walk with him, along with 3 other tracks are available free on a 4-track EP in any file type you desire available from the link below.
 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7115246


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

http://secondorderofbusiness.bandcamp.com/album/strictly-business  My band's EP. I contribute bass, arrangement, and/or lyrics for all tracks.


----------



## DW_ (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7125487/

RED ZONE, anyone?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7120853

not bad


----------



## DW_ (Jan 11, 2012)

OBJECTION! :V

Some Phoenix Wright.


----------



## Felongo (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a little something I did the other day:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7171662/


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jan 14, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/ruairiobrien/peanut-butter-flavored-milk

Trying something new, thoughts?


----------



## Cyril (Jan 18, 2012)

SOPA/PIPA song
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7241375/


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 22, 2012)

flsghdfhj http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7263099/


----------



## Namba (Jan 26, 2012)

Two acoustic covers
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7278469
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7278587/


----------



## triage (Jan 28, 2012)

fuckshit lane

idk triphop or something


----------



## Namba (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7297751
Another cover for metronome practice.


----------



## knarmahfox (Jan 30, 2012)

I really like your stuff bittertooth! Real DNBassy :3

Here is my latest Track. I will be released at my store on FEB 14 2012

Its a Hatsune Miku track. Originally by AuraQualic from Japan. You are able to find it in the FL Studio 10 Release.
Alot of my tracks have a EBM/Melodic Trance sound, my basslines in particular are VNV Nation inspired. 

You can check out my Sig for links to my stuff

and my official FA

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6938404

I'll be sure to post more as I produce. :3


----------



## Namba (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7342985
More shit


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope you like dubstep
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7377512


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 20, 2012)

Some experimental glitch hop type thing

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7441312/


----------



## Namba (Mar 3, 2012)

Dumb (Acoustic Nirvana Cover)
Derp, I need better recording equipment...


----------



## Drago. (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys, Just got this bit here finished about 2 weeks ago. Lemme know what you think. You can check this out HERE! .It's linked to my soundcloud. 


Song: Whispers
Genre: Hardcore

Programs Used: Riffworks T4 for guitars with my friend on EZ Drummer. (Yeah neither of us can play drums. But man he did a good job.
Audacity for fine tuning and editing. Also for the placements of the 45Hz drop.

Hope you all enjoy  . I got a few more projects in the making.


----------



## Cyril (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh uh I guess I can post my scraps here and stuff

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7587752/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7592954/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7596521/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7598943/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7606905/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7628384/


----------



## Nyisi Seryn (Mar 22, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7630174/ Soul/Blues type track


----------



## DW_ (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7654061

Another day, another remix of a great track from an awful NES game.


----------



## Ookami J Cines (Mar 31, 2012)

I didn't know FurAffinity was also for musical furries. I know I listed myself as a digital artist but I also wanted to list myself down as a remixer as well (couldn't do both on FA). Well I got two then. The first one's an original track I made, no joke, I use FL Studio and it's called Aquaos. I don't make very many original tracks now, most of the time it's just remixes.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33413076/Aquaos.mp3

And then there's a remix in my scraps from Chrono Cross for the PS1/PSX, Home World At Dusk, a remix of the overworld theme Home World, heard by entering the first overworld in the game.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7687600/


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 9, 2012)

Not a full song, but a preview of a metal song I've been working on:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7745520/


----------



## Aldino (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm still working on my latest song "The drama" but when its done, I'll make sure I come back.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 20, 2012)

it's dnb http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7817518/


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 22, 2012)

oh look more dnb http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7820852/


----------



## Schecter (May 3, 2012)

First time playing a guitar cover in fursuit, i think i did good enough.... XD
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7908568/


----------



## Lyxen (May 8, 2012)

Cool Heavy Rock song

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7936390/


----------



## Cyril (May 16, 2012)

A song about red vegetables that aren't tomatoes or peppers:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7974216/


----------



## DJMicah (May 22, 2012)

A very very cheeky WIP sample of a track in the works:






http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7983395/


----------



## tundrafox1 (May 27, 2012)

The other day I just threw something together in a few hours while messing with the VST Sawer in fl studio. It's really the first time i actually tried really messing with vsts and such

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8054032/


----------



## mrfoxwily (May 30, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8087345/ Just fiddling around trying to make a nice dirty synth sound.


----------



## Demensa (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8047990/

Experimental electronic. I can't really pin a specific genre on it though.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 4, 2012)

hi guys here have something terrible
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8079839/


----------



## Derrick_Lesters (Jun 19, 2012)

This is one I wrote about a year back, but finished recording yesterday. We're a brand spanking new band from NE Oklahoma and this is our first recording ever. We all work really well together and get drunk at practice and make fools of ourselves.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8220049/#cid:57071556

We're going for a "Western Metal" feel. I know that's weird, but if we can record anything that doesn't suck, I promise it will work.
In this recording, I am the Drummer, Bassist, Guitarist, Lead guitar and screamer while our singer Theron Blackthorn rec'd lead vocals.
We have five (maybe 4 because we may lose our drummer which will put me on drums.)

I was really proud of this song, but if you don't like it, by all means, tell me! but remember the least you could do is tell me why )


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2012)

I like prog
Do you like prog
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8213156/

I actually like this and i also wrote it so it can't be terrible I guess?


----------



## Demensa (Jun 23, 2012)

Chiptuney!
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8254049/


----------



## Derrick_Lesters (Jun 27, 2012)

Another installment from the newest furry metal band. 
A DOZEN DEAD FURS
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8280639/

It's obviously not done yet. We're recording our vocalist tomorrow!


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 27, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8286586/
same old same old dnb with lots of drums


----------



## Rhuedog (Jul 2, 2012)

*Hey everyboday!! Life treatin ya good?? lol 
*Hey its Rhuedog from Blondfox Records check out this tasty track!
http://soundcloud.com/andy-rhuedog-...e-1&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=soundcloud
its the tale of when Krystal first arrived to Krazoa Palace, a funky rap!


----------



## Schecter (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8342161/

I tried my best, its hard playing in fursuit


----------



## DaftPhox (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8419737

Some wobba for your motha.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8387932/

Ninight. 

Closer/bonus track for the album.


----------



## JMAA (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;L4QSir6ftM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4QSir6ftM8[/video]


----------



## Derrick_Lesters (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah. That's metal -  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8457021/


----------



## JMAA (Aug 12, 2012)

http://jmaa.bandcamp.com/album/vengeance
Since I'm not getting too much input from YouTube, here it goes.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8655836/

First submission in a long while oh boy!


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8723409/ some melodic metal stuff!


----------



## RilerTsume (Aug 26, 2012)

Well might as well start with my oldest then show the progression.

Here ya goes!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7642326/

It's called "Take A Holiday"
And I'd have to say its genre is probably Happy Hardcore? *shrugs* Never really good at picking the right genre..Or coming with a name for the darn music.

Oh well. Enjoy!


----------



## mrfoxwily (Aug 26, 2012)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8703637/ Here we go! ^_^


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8731530/ it's just me trying to sound like Aphex Twin


----------



## DW_ (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8741898/


----------



## kaskae (Aug 30, 2012)

My old band wrote this almost a year ago, and put this on our debut record back in April. Still a great song, IMO. The female vocals aren't really that great; the band brought her in and wanted her on the album, and I didn't really care haha. But here you go: Left Behind (Riddler's Song) by my old band Better Words For A Farewell. For fans of post-hardcore or rock music.


----------



## RilerTsume (Aug 30, 2012)

Newest track out!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8737163/

Called <Insert Title Here>


----------



## RilerTsume (Sep 4, 2012)

I moved to new account but thought I'd still keep this name for the forums.

Here's my latest track.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8785680/

Enjoy!


----------



## RilerTsume (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8787823/
- Energy
- Progressive House



Latest track out on my page. Enjoy!


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8799187/

Run. Run as fast as you can. I promise you, this is the sort of music you only think exists in nightmares.

I'm not kidding.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8844431/

Beyond your wildest dreams


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8844967/


----------



## JMAA (Sep 16, 2012)

I think this could concern you:
[video=youtube;T9lRToSMSXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9lRToSMSXU[/video]


----------



## DiscardedNotes (Sep 22, 2012)

One of my newer tracks I've released.

Title: "My Place of Zen"
Genre: Progressive House

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8885979/


----------



## DiscardedNotes (Sep 23, 2012)

Another posting of progressive house.

Title: Release The Beat

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8886790/


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 23, 2012)

Some metal with orchestral bits. It's also the first song I've done that has vocals in it.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8889026/


----------



## JowiStinks (Sep 24, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> Some metal with orchestral bits. It's also the first song I've done that has vocals in it.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8889026/



Dude. This is ludicrously awesome. My only suggestion would be to quiet the vocals in the mix just a bit.


----------



## Rhuedog (Sep 28, 2012)

Sweet, I'm back, and whats better I have new videos on Youtube of my songs. Please check em out :3 
http://www.youtube.com/user/rhuedog?feature=results_main


----------



## NinjaOtters (Oct 12, 2012)

I've got a remix in a remix contest right now, and it's the first remix I've ever finished! ^^ http://www.indabamusic.com/submissions/show/135574


----------



## Vukasin (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9012674/

Another metal song, but I tried a new production style with it.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 4, 2012)

My first ever completely serious piece I have made in my new DAW (Reaper) also in a style which I have never composed before but I thought it turned out good.

FA link - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9182879/

Youtube (higher quality) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg_gvtHNUhk


----------



## JowiStinks (Nov 7, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/jowistinks/tank-tops-flip-flops
http://soundcloud.com/jowistinks/gimme-them-chains

A couple silly little ditties from yours truly. Enjoy~ :3


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Nov 8, 2012)

I've got a bit of something goin' on at the moment. It's kinda heavy, kinda blues-ey. I'm workin' on it in Guitar Pro And will record it later this month.
I'll more than likely post it to my YT account or somethin' IDK.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 21, 2012)

A livestreamed music production session :0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f-EgieoECU

Technical difficulties FTW!


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Nov 22, 2012)

One I've made, is about four and a half minutes long. For some reason, FurAffinity will only upload the first two minutes of it.
Some help here on this? :-? I've got the whole thing in bothe .wav and .mp3 formats.


----------



## absynth (Dec 2, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/x-rayofficial/x-ray-attempts my second track. much more of a rave type track. plz show support by sharing download here http://x-ray1.bandcamp.com/   HOPE YOU ENJOI!!11!!


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Dec 3, 2012)

OK, my latest is on the F/A now. I've now got to add the last sixteen bars for the lead outro and eight bars for a drum solo.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 17, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9486024/

First vocal cover for a while so I may seem a little rusty.


----------



## kandren (Jan 5, 2013)

I made this cover of the song of storms from zelda  :3 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8430896/


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8864123/
Drunken sailor remix?


Drunken sailor remix.


----------



## sebase5 (Jan 8, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/derpex/dude-thats
Here is my last work, Not on FA xD.
First time I produce some Complextro... ._.
I make some other genres, but i wanted to try this one 
Hope, you like :3


----------



## Namba (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9657824/


----------



## Hammerspace (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm very proud to have made http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9688435/ that's packed with lots of different song sections and unique synth work. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Namba (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9657824/

Smashing Pumpkins, beyotch.


----------



## xDarkstyle-Productionsx (Jan 31, 2013)

Check out my track! ---> https://soundcloud.com/arcdreams/aphex-terror-in-the-shadows


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 23, 2013)

I just released a new piano piece. I think it turned out quite well.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9991679/


----------



## sebkad (Mar 21, 2013)

It's my first cover made in FL Studio
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10114645/

And second one:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10116831/

I also play the guitar but coz of s***y mic I won't link those songs here


----------



## Python Blue (Mar 22, 2013)

This is original work meant as a gift for DuoTheus.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10173946/


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 22, 2013)

A cover of a traditional Welsh song to try out my new violin mic.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10176965/


----------



## ownbones (Mar 22, 2013)

short and sweet: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10141784/


----------



## Python Blue (Mar 23, 2013)

This is actually a relatively old piece of mine; I only uploaded it to FA now. The piece won a TIGSource musical challenge a while back. Will also submit to my commissions thread when I'm allowed to bump.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10198055/


----------



## ElPedro (Mar 25, 2013)

A horror film piece for strings, brass and flute http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10212373/


----------



## Python Blue (Mar 29, 2013)

My latest WIP. Expect it to be lengthened later. Other suggestions for improvement would be appreciated.


----------



## sebkad (Mar 31, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10260912/ 

I hope you'll like it  Enjoy!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice work Sebkad. 

Here is something I did: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10237042/


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 2, 2013)

Expect this to be my last piece for at least a week....

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10275786/

Another track, ableit an old one.


https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10298985/


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 5, 2013)

Just a reminder, please don't double post as per the forum rules. Edit your last post if you want to add something.

Thanks


----------



## Kemmy (Apr 7, 2013)

Figure I'll bite; this was the majority of my day:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10311203/


----------



## sebkad (Apr 8, 2013)

Next one  It was late but I couldn't rezist...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10317124/#cid:68131847


----------



## chagen (Apr 8, 2013)

https://www.sofurry.com/view/524015 
"noise music"

also it's just a demo of something i did far back. 18 min length 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10300385/
dark ambient


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 9, 2013)

Good to see others are submitting music, too. 

Wrote this a few days ago.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10313635/

And here is the finished version on Soundcloud. By all means, let me know if the guitar amp sounds too noisy.

https://soundcloud.com/sgtyayap404/high-ways/s-CMPO1

By the way, chagen, I like the second track! Could fit well in one of the milder parts of a game like Amnesia or Penumbra.


----------



## Cyril (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10032380/
this isn't even recent but dammit I'm here so might as well :I

Tool-inspired nonsense again, marked it as a WIP but I'm not sure I'll actually revise it much more. I haven't yet so :V


----------



## chagen (Apr 10, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> By the way, chagen, I like the second track! Could fit well in one of the milder parts of a game like Amnesia or Penumbra.


 thanks.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9896995/ - The Unexpected Journey Piano Solo
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10166243/ - The Journey Drum & Bass WIP. 

I really haven't been making a lot of music lately but not like anyone cares. Only have 221 watchers, which is pretty surprising actually.


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 11, 2013)

Vengeance, you make it sound like you have almost no followers, speaking as someone with only 12! 

And you're welcome, chagen!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10344728/

EDIT: just did this, too!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10352449/

EDIT: Tried singing


----------



## Kote (Apr 22, 2013)

I uploaded these two recently:

Commencing - A more "driving" electronic song I've made. I'm pretty happy with it, I think it's the best one I've made so far.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10412252/

Redline - A little downtempo-y electronic bit.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10412177/


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice tracks, Kote!

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10408661/

If anyone wishes to critique, will share this in my critique thread as well.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 5, 2013)

Cyril - I liked thousandfall, I can hear the tool influence, the drumming is cool, I wish I could programme drums better than just a basic 4/4. I do envy those who write odd time signatures!

Python Blue - Your Gary Numan cover is very chillout, I love it. I never knew the name of that song until now. Let me know if you do add vocals to it 
EDIT : Saw a vocal link, loading it up now  I am slow. You have an interesting voice, fits the genre perfectly, and your post is right the EQ is sick on the vox.

Kote! - Your synth tune commencing is cool, it reminds me of a vide game theme, but I can't think what. Kinda tempted to play with synth now.

VengeanceZ - I hope you do finish that idea, I'm waiting for it to drop! sounds awesome 


I think I need to play more with my MIDI keyboard and stuff, all I ever do is record others and play with mixing. I want to try so much now!
I have a little idea I made recently, half an acoustic idea.. I was basically reading what I just wrote as I was recording it so the vocals suck 
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10518657/
I want to finish it soon, if I find time


----------



## sebkad (May 8, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10549813/

I've bought new music card today and I had to test it  Next step: new mic... when I'll win at lottery some day :|


----------



## Kalmor (May 8, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10489360/ More endeavours into electronic music, this time a loop.


----------



## CoffeeInfused (May 12, 2013)

Some piano doodles, though I'm working on more music to upload now! Gotta put some new stuff up, though there's more in my gallery http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10581830


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10612114/ - A string orchestra piece I managed to finish in class.


----------



## AnSionnach (May 20, 2013)

I'll give this a go and see what happens:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10645483/

This is a very simple classical piece written for a string quartet. It's heavily influenced by the minimalistic music of composers like Philip Glass.

Also, Raptros, I quite liked the string piece you posted! It was structured really well, and progressed nicely all the way to the end. The ending itself was a tad abrupt, but it was ultimately still satisfying. Great job!


----------



## sebkad (May 25, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10682230/ new one 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10682269/ version with one guitar


----------



## Kalmor (May 26, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10688342/ More of an experiment with a new sound library.


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 27, 2013)

Reworking of an old ambiance track.


----------



## Python Blue (Jun 6, 2013)

SO sorry for my absence; got caught up with a LOT of crap, and I still can't guarantee I'll be as productive in my music after the next few days...

Anyway, I've been working on this possible title track for my next (conceptual) retro-style album.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/10777433/


----------



## dronepeanut (Jun 16, 2013)

https://www.sofurry.com/view/546357 

something i did in sound editing class.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jun 25, 2013)

I released an EP under an indie net label today! 
Ive been waiting for this for a long time.
http://ruairiobrien.bandcamp.com/album/not-today-ep


----------



## CedricSweetwater (Jul 3, 2013)

@Python Blue: Dope track. I like the 80's post-punk vibe and the dark ambient synths. Getting a real late 90's video game feel from it too, but mainly a dark 80's vibe overall. I think adding a few more rhythmic elements to the track could bring a little life into the drum machine sounds.

@dronepeanut: Terrifying, harsh, but also kind of lifeless. Just seems a little overbearing at times, but if you've been influenced by Japanoise and the likes then I guess it's probably what you're going for. Personally I would have liked it to sound more cinematic - right now it's kind of cloudy as to anything that's going on. Cool experiment though.

@Obtuse Tail: Wow man, only 15? I really dig your stuff! Reminds me of the kind of music I was doing when I was around 16/17, but more chill and less spooky. Great synths, great use of field recordings and nice beats. Keep going in this direction! Will listen to the whole EP soon. (Also, PM me if you're looking to collaborate with anyone on the same kind of style)

I wrote a new song the other day for my Protools class. It's very soundscapey and droning, but I tried to incorporate elements of all the music I've been working on lately. Might turn down some of the sounds and delay effects in the final mix though:
https://soundcloud.com/the-secret-provider/standing-man


----------



## Python Blue (Jul 4, 2013)

Sorry for yet another absence....

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11002683/


----------



## Xiz (Jul 12, 2013)

Got another 2 mashups. Never posted here. Enjoy!
*
"Replay All The Stronger Music That Way"
*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10394465/

Songs Used:
Chris Brown - Turn Up The Music
Backstreet Boys - I Want It That Way
Linkin Park - Numb
Linkin Park feat. Jay-Z - Numb Encore
T-Pain feat. Ne-Yo - Turn All The Lights On
Kelly Clarkson - Behind These Hazel Eyes
Iyaz - Replay
Daft Punk - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger



*"Viva La Wild Baby Telephone"*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10882076/

Songs used: 
Lady GaGa - Telephone
Coldplay - Viva La Vida
Lil' Mama - Shawty Get Loose
Calvin Harris - Feels So Good
Flo Rida - Wild Ones
Katy Perry - Firework
Mike Ponser - Baby Please Don't Go


----------



## Teneba (Jul 21, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11147346/  BLATTA BLATTA BLATTA


----------



## Python Blue (Jul 27, 2013)

One of my few remixes.


----------



## aerodafox (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11180721/
A remix-mashup thing. I took several nu metal/rap metal songs, sorta mashed 'em up, and put in a few original layers. (bass, drums, and a clap sound effect)


----------



## fonduemaster (Jul 28, 2013)

Holy hell, Kote, this sounds amazing :O

Anyways, I have THFont which is supposed to sound similar to the Edirol SD-90's instruments. Because the almighty ZUN uses it for his games (the device, not the soundfont), I decided to remaster one of his songs from Touhou 4 - Lotus Land Story: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11205182/
Yes I know this sounds amazing, so please hold your applause~


----------



## verumfluffball (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey all! New to FA and this is the first song I've posted so hit me with all ya got!

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/11216459/

Thanks!


----------



## Python Blue (Aug 9, 2013)

Nice synth chords, verumfluffball.  I'm thankful the lower synth came in, though, as the fifth chords would probably get a bit annoying for others.

Berserker (Cover of Gary Numan)

Took CedricSweetwater's limiter suggestions for this version, and I think it paid off, for the most part.


----------



## Python Blue (Aug 15, 2013)

Hope no one minds that this isn't hosted on FA, yet...


----------



## Inpw (Aug 26, 2013)

Just some feel good african drum beat thing I smacked together in limited time for the Kruger Safari Roller Coaster video I made.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11458782/

Coaster Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHaUBYjfz9A


----------



## Python Blue (Aug 30, 2013)

An outtake for Cyborg.


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 19, 2013)

The first thing I've ever recorded, I feel accomplished today
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/11643013/


----------



## Lisko (Sep 21, 2013)

Liskotron - Brain at Sea

https://soundcloud.com/liskotron/brain-at-sea

Game music / electronic / spacesynth?


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;s59EH_uutR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s59EH_uutR0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
the upload music thing wasnt working


----------



## Python Blue (Sep 22, 2013)

Lisko said:


> Liskotron - Brain at Sea
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/liskotron/brain-at-sea
> 
> Game music / electronic / spacesynth?



Pretty good job.  My only suggestion is to crank up the volume some.

Preview for Cyborg, now available for preorder!


----------



## Planet Swag (Sep 26, 2013)

Well all righty then!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11676419/ - Dumpster Diving
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11662438/ - Bubble Wrap
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11656928/ - Steel Floss
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11661999/ - Necrophilium
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11657096/ - Asphalt


----------



## Python Blue (Sep 28, 2013)

I like the creepy atmosphere in Dumpster Diving a lot!  Fits with the upcoming month as well. XD

One of the most orchestral pieces I've ever written, even if a remix of an older track:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11700595/


----------



## IronpawIDM (Sep 30, 2013)

Python Blue said:


> One of the most orchestral pieces I've ever written, even if a remix of an older track:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11700595/



Woah, that's some pretty cool stuff, Python. I'm loving the strings and the overall atmosphere!


This is an IDM track I finished about a week ago. The full version will be in an EP I'll be releasing this Friday 
https://soundcloud.com/ironpaw/dawn-preview-ghost-kush-ep


----------



## Metrix (Oct 7, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/metrixbelle/im-a-brony


----------



## Python Blue (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks, IronpawIDM! 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11807560/


----------



## Conker (Oct 26, 2013)

It's not completely finished, but ti's done enough where I don't plan on making major changes. Gotta fix a small few things. Will be the "open world" tune for the video game I'm working on.

https://app.box.com/s/v5diihqhfyphskb3j6fd


----------



## Python Blue (Nov 2, 2013)

Interesting mix of sounds, Conker. 

Tried live playing.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11971637/


----------



## Plantar (Nov 6, 2013)

This is the best thing I've done in forever, even if I substituted the vocals for guitars. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11894170/


----------



## Python Blue (Nov 8, 2013)

Very nice, Plantar!  I like your potential for building on melodies! 


Just did a cover of a song made popular by a certain psychological thriller. XD

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12021568/


----------



## Plantar (Nov 10, 2013)

Thankya! That was a cool cover, too. Very good mix too


----------



## Python Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12115521/

Hoping to resume writing music even if it means short ditties that go nowhere, such as this one.


----------



## Cutewhitetiger (Nov 26, 2013)

http://soundcloud.com/platinum-polar-bear/movements/s-cLnZn

Project track. Just spent a few hours on it. Enjoy


----------



## Conker (Nov 26, 2013)

I done played around with some piano stuff. Went for ambient and "ice level in a video game" 

https://app.box.com/s/avb5j9145ejs2b5t04i5


----------



## Corofalx (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm no musician, but I tried 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12180726/

Like listening to everyone's music here- makes me wish I knew what I was doing.


----------



## Demensa (Dec 2, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/demensa/adventure-time-chiptune-medley
I like Adventure Time too much.


----------



## Python Blue (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry for my absence on these forums; even now I have to be studying. 

Gary Numan - Airlane (Cover)


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 5, 2013)

Some metal stuff

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12216700/


----------



## eyeshadoe (Dec 8, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> Some metal stuff
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12216700/



*This is amazing!* I'm actually looking for someone who can do a metal MLP related intro piece for a tumblr comic I wish to start.


----------



## Vukasin (Dec 8, 2013)

eyeshadoe said:


> *This is amazing!* I'm actually looking for someone who can do a metal MLP related intro piece for a tumblr comic I wish to start.


I'm up for that. Send me a PM with the details.


----------



## gangstaguru (Dec 9, 2013)

Backing track to my upcoming hip-hop song:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12257447/

.....and a badly recorded guitar riff  :
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12257483/


----------



## DiscardedNotes (Dec 17, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12264461/

A remix of Seamless ft. Veela that was completed during the downtime of the main site. If you have any feedback on improvements that can be made feel free to share.


----------



## Python Blue (Dec 19, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12294200/


----------



## Nohtimo (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm a musician. So I will prolly be hangin' out in the audio realm. I really hope to hear some great stuff in here. Here is a remix of my latest single. "What does the dog say"...  https://soundcloud.com/spacedog128/spacedog-mix-january-2014


----------



## Wolfen_Songman (Jan 7, 2014)

My recently completed mix for the VancouFur 2014 convention, super excited! 

https://soundcloud.com/dead-hippie-squadron/vancoufur-mmxiv


Original solo song I uploaded a few days ago to FA http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12435196/ 'Know Thyself', off of my third album 'Black Magic' under the recording artist name Dead Hippie Squadron. (The entire album is available for free download on Soundcloud if you'd like to get it https://soundcloud.com/dead-hippie-squadron/sets/black-magic ) My previous two albums are free as well.


A weird-ass music video 

[video=youtube;xDPPAHxfjT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDPPAHxfjT4[/video]

...Nothing special, just something to watch while the music is playing 


I do classically-influenced electronic music that incorporates a bunch of contemporary paradigms (darkstep, ambient, chillout, experimental, house, etc) I have a 10+ year background in guitar and composition.


Would love to connect with you all and maybe collab on something!! :3



Love,

W.S.


----------



## Nohtimo (Jan 11, 2014)

Me likes! We should collab...

What do you think of this vid?
[video=youtube;M8aLrmzIrTo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8aLrmzIrTo[/video]


----------



## wolfdog (Jan 11, 2014)

Nohtimo said:


> Me likes! We should collab...
> 
> What do you think of this vid?
> [video=youtube;M8aLrmzIrTo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8aLrmzIrTo[/video]




rhoooo amazing clip bro : D


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 13, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12739316/

Instrumental metal/punk


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 14, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/12747804/

Awww yus. String orchestra composition.


----------



## Picea (Feb 15, 2014)

I can not figure out how to post a music submission.  Its taking longer for me to figure that out than to write the song id like to post.  Ahhhh!

I am sorry, I just made a new posting looking for other banjo players, and there is a song included, and i think it would be rude to spam it here.


----------



## Python Blue (Feb 16, 2014)

Been a while since I've been on these forums, and I apologize for that...

[video=youtube;tSM7U8FHWHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSM7U8FHWHY[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 25, 2014)

Great music has now been given a new name. That name? Python Blue.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 10, 2014)

*Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

The previous thread seems to have been deleted by the OP and I see no reason why another one should not be made. (unless I'm missing something here; feel free to correct me.)

Essentially, in this thread, musicians of all types can post a link to their _latest_ music submission. 
It can be hosted on FA, Soundcloud, Bandcamp, Youtube, etc. Any site is fine as long as it's your music.

This is a good way to share your latest track with other people if you don't want to create a separate thread for your own music.
You are welcome to ask for critique on a piece, to let people know that you want a more in-depth and critical response rather than a few general comments on what the listener thought.

And I do beseech you to _at the very least, _listen to the submission of the poster above you.  Ideally you should listen to 2-3 submissions before posting and comment on one or more of them.
People need to be willing (and should be excited!) to listen to the music of their peers in order for this thread to be more than just a long list of ignored links.

So, get this started and post some music submissions!


----------



## Python Blue (Mar 10, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Yeah, was wondering why the thread was deleted. In my opinion, it's good promotion.

Anyway, just uploaded this on YouTube. 

[video=youtube;7RngGlY-z4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RngGlY-z4c[/video]


----------



## Yotipo (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

I love ambience sounds like these that make everything seem grander and majestic. My room is now a shuttle traveling through a void. Have a subscribe :3

Here's the most recent project of mine that I was pleased with. About a year ago, but I want to get back into making this sorta style.
[video=youtube;p9aTKItHLD0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9aTKItHLD0[/video]


----------



## fonduemaster (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

puu.sh/801GW.mp3
random-ass song i made for a friend' game thingy.


Yotipo said:


> I love ambience sounds like these that make everything seem grander and majestic. My room is now a shuttle traveling through a void. Have a subscribe :3
> 
> Here's the most recent project of mine that I was pleased with. About a year ago, but I want to get back into making this sorta style.
> [video=youtube;p9aTKItHLD0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9aTKItHLD0[/video]


OOOOOOH that's p cool! how and what did you use to make that??


----------



## Inpw (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*



fonduemaster said:


> OOOOOOH that's p cool! how and what did you use to make that??



After effects template: http://mocarg.com/audio-spectrum/


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Several short Tracks I had to create for Video Game Design 
[video=youtube;bYetqmfk98w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYetqmfk98w[/video]


----------



## Xiz (May 17, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

It's been a year since I did my last mashup. Here: 
(Soundcloud)
https://soundcloud.com/djv1/so-there-was-this-dj
(Furaffinity)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13482966/


Songs used in mashup:
Songs used:
Fatboy Slim, Riva Starr - Eat Sleep Rave Repeat
Maroon 5 - One More Night
Zedd - Stay The Night ft. Hayley Williams
Green Day - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams
Jennifer Lopez - Live It Up ft. Pitt Bull
Katy Perry - E.T. ft. Kanye West
Krewella - We Are One
Ke$ha - Take It Off
Linkin Park - New Divide


----------



## Kalanaed (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Okay, So I THOUGHT I was done with this piece, but ended up tweaking it a bunch. This is just the wip of my first techno song.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13495037/


----------



## Kalanaed (May 20, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

I guess I'll call this song complete, though I now know why people say the things they create will never be perfect.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13507196/


----------



## Kalanaed (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13521586/

The jury has assembled.


----------



## Python Blue (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

[video=youtube;C-h9FZs5_zs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-h9FZs5_zs[/video]

A track from one of my newer EP's.


----------



## fxscreamer (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Seems like people are posting youtube links.    Here's a "remix" I did over a year ago.  The lyrics were acapella provided by Calvin Harris, but I assure the song I wrote around the vocals is 100% original.

[video=youtube;4pzAxoh86vM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pzAxoh86vM[/video]


----------



## Python Blue (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Don't Fear The Reaper (Cover in Progress)


----------



## ron-day-voo (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Here's some progressive house!


----------



## alpineedits (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Pretty cool EDM http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13662651/


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

I know we're asked to review/critique the music previously posted in the thread, but I honestly am not really into much electronic music, which seems to be all of what's been posted so far.  Anyways, here's a cover I did today of "Defying Gravity" from Wicked, and it's my best cover to date:  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13750351/


----------



## EternalSushi (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Might as well join in!

Fanmade Battle Theme - Vs Hoopa

[video=youtube;JEJ8TDXcY7A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEJ8TDXcY7A[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Made this in GarageBand today. Meant to be a loop. Really liked how it came out, so I plan on using it for a future project.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

I did a melodic metal cover of a dubstep song for a friends EP:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13874514/


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Technical latest -- "Mars Sends Tears" (Ohlone College Demo)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13898288/

The better and only other one, though -- "The Sacrifice" (Ohlone College Demo)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13665194/

First one has fake drums, second one has bad drums. Both are relatively poor quality, a decade later, listening back... but both are original material all by me. Yup! <3?


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13924187/ More straight-up melodic than most things I make.


----------



## BanditBat (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Well here goes! I'd love some criticism! Fun little song that needs some polishing.

Super Sewer Shortcut Stage!


----------



## Demensa (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Hmm, apparently my last submission is from four months ago.
Still, I don't think I've posted it yet.

Mechanical Exuberance
EDM/jazz/?...  I'm not sure what to call it.


----------



## MaerSalieri (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Speed writing with my loop station this afternoon.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13970931/


----------



## fonduemaster (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

oh gee, look what i spawned out of boredom
aint really asking for no criticism (its welcome though), just thought it would be cool if i shared it.
yeah, i know this sounds a lot like a mess, haha ^^;


----------



## Python Blue (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Finished a commission for NoodlePanda.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14109261/ this is my new song, would love some critiques.


----------



## Python Blue (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

A game music cover I remastered in my free time yesterday.

[video=youtube;AoxFfvRnXUQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoxFfvRnXUQ[/video]


----------



## Airav (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

I listened to python Blue's Galactic Magic as soon as I found this thread, then I listened to Yotipo's Taiga, Galactic Magic was a nice ambient tune, it can really relax me if I just close my eyes and fall into the sound waves.  Taiga was just plain epic, reminded me of perhaps of an environmental theme for games like Metal Gear, it indeed makes me feel like I am in some snowy location. I really dig that song.

Here is my most recent song, tell me what you all think, I was going for a truly membranous song with a somewhat disjointed tempo. The song is inspired by how I view the world: A world that is grey, filled with twisted beauty.

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=12890925&q=hi


----------



## DiscardedNotes (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Created a new track yesterday for everyone's ears to enjoy and dance.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14355595/

"Break The Sound Barrier"
Pop - I think...

Feel free to let me know what you all think.


----------



## Airav (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=12898840&q=hi   Tell me what you guys think of my new tune


----------



## Laphin (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Alright guys, it's that time!
Time to go back to the 80s and listen to me sing this song for you. :3

I hope you enjoy it, I had a good time puttin it together for sure!


If you used to catch this show in the early mornings, then prepare for nostalgia!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8MinT-4Kks&feature=youtu.be

[video=youtube;O8MinT-4Kks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8MinT-4Kks[/video]


----------



## Airav (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=12900802&q=hi   More new musics


----------



## Python Blue (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

New video of an old track for an animation in progress.

[video=youtube;kzj49EHJMnc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzj49EHJMnc[/video]


----------



## Sylox (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

[video=youtube;8zQ_fz1lBPw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zQ_fz1lBPw[/video]

A song I made a few weeks ago.


----------



## Airav (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Check out my latest song ^v^ http://www.soundclick.com/player/single_player.cfm?songid=12909177&q=hi


----------



## phoxwit (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Cannot count the lost sleep, but finally releasing My Kingdom on soundcloud, well at least a portion of the track.

To me it's a journey back home, from a long struggle that you survived. The struggle can be anything in your life,  and the home can be the solace. The breakdown in the track (which is 90% of what was posted on soundcloud), is that moment in time where you finally cross that boundary and walk onward never looking back, giving out a howl, or even a simple grin of content, that the battle is finally over.

You may share a different vision (and would love to hear), and that's just the beauty of music 

www.soundcloud.com/phoxwit/


----------



## AKOthepanther (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14683502/ did this cover tonight. looking for alots of criticism. warming up my vocals for harder songs tomorrow.


----------



## Sandor Coon (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

http://someoneoro.unixcab.org/etude1.mp3
Just a quick little piece I wrote out of boredom.


----------



## Python Blue (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

[video=youtube;xJZ3pzMBZLs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJZ3pzMBZLs[/video]

The music itself is old, but I decided to make a YouTube video for it.


----------



## Tymid (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

My most recent cover: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14623342/

Would love thoughts/ideas for the future. c:


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

I forgot this thread even existed. o-o

Anyway, here http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14661828/


----------



## Plantar (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

I don't know what to do or where to go with this song. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14821793/



Tymid said:


> My most recent cover: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14623342/
> 
> Would love thoughts/ideas for the future. c:


This is interesting. You've got a nice voice. It's pleasant to listen to.



Kalmor said:


> I forgot this thread even existed. o-o
> 
> Anyway, here http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14661828/


I like the spooky vibes. It's one hell of a composition, too.


----------



## Baka94 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

I made this a month ago and uploaded it recently:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14861142/

I took some inspiration out of Recca. You may hear similarities if you listen the soundtracks from it.


----------



## Lisko (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

Here's something from couple of days before. Both are unmixed previews.

*Liskotron - 20141109b (wip)*
[Game music / Spacesynth / 80's]
https://soundcloud.com/liskotron/20141109b

*Liskotron - Loader (wip) *
[Game music / Spacesynth / 80's]
https://soundcloud.com/liskotron/graaargh

I'll check out y'all as soon as I get back home tomorrow.


----------



## Python Blue (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*



Kalmor said:


> I forgot this thread even existed. o-o



Likewise. XDD

[video=youtube;rcBz2hlvUSs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcBz2hlvUSs[/video]


----------



## stratkat (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: Musicians: Post Your Latest Song Submission (Ver 2)*

[video=youtube_share;6I8kr9Z9rYw]http://youtu.be/6I8kr9Z9rYw?list=UUujJwknig-p65ZP_voZYzzw[/video]


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 16, 2014)

My first (public) full orchestra piece. :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15017250/


----------



## Demensa (Nov 17, 2014)

Woah, I thought this thread was deleted!


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 17, 2014)

Demensa said:


> Woah, I thought this thread was deleted!


OP deleted it for seemingly no reason. I restored it since it's a sticky and quite useful. XD

EDIT: OH WAIT I didn't see the non-sticky 2nd version... Considering merging.

EDIT: Merged!


----------



## Python Blue (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15046671/

Another sung cover.  Will try submitting it to the next furry_musicians plug on the main site.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 21, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15052176/
A decent little 'Get Lucky' 8 bit cover


----------



## Xiz (Nov 29, 2014)

Snoop Dog + Earth Wind Fire + Daft Punk = This:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15111709/


----------



## Baka94 (Nov 30, 2014)

Here is a remix I put together some time ago:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15112264/


----------



## grigs (Dec 3, 2014)

My attempt at recording an acoustic cover of Yes. Prog lovers may enjoy 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15140693/


----------



## hannaxhiffa (Dec 3, 2014)

Hanna & Hiffa - Paw Pretend Playing song http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15143304/

Breakcore, Glitch Hop with some ambient elements


----------



## grigs (Dec 6, 2014)

Another Mindless Attempt . Bass and guitar composition.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15157780/


----------



## Fermata (Dec 8, 2014)

Aww. Soundcloud embedding doesn't work. 

No matter. I whipped this up about a month ago, it was the first finished track I had made since March. I was lazy at times and cut a few corners to get it done faster, but all in all I'm pleased. My EQing skills could still use some work though.

https://soundcloud.com/klavierr/systolic


----------



## Telex (Dec 10, 2014)

I have recently started working with FL Studio, after dauntingly working with Pro Tools on and off for a couple of months. Hopefully in the future my mastering won't sound as atrocious. 

https://soundcloud.com/project-failure/death-by-intuition


----------



## Python Blue (Dec 17, 2014)

This isn't my latest piece, sadly, but it's still recent, so I hope it will suffice.

https://python-blue.bandcamp.com/track/outrunning-the-dream


----------



## flletcher (Dec 19, 2014)

Heres my latest song if you like it be my first subscriber xD i need to spread the channel a bit haha
[video=youtube;3Vh1zRYl-hk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Vh1zRYl-hk[/video]


----------



## Python Blue (Dec 25, 2014)

Gift piece for Vader-San.


----------



## Xiz (Dec 26, 2014)

Got another mash-up. Featuring Queen Elsa and Arnold Schwarzenegger.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15321347/


----------



## Raigesteils (Jan 4, 2015)

erm I am super new to forums but I am trying to maybe get my music out there little by little so here is a Drum and Bass song I made a week ago.

This is very goofy and upbeat/happy drum and bass and not something you would sacrifice something to. Its called im losing it

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15327383/

ADDITION: any help pertaining to the editing of this song would be loved. There are some issues with my set up that are explained in the descriptions and any tech and mastering help would be very much so appreciated


----------



## Stitchi (Jan 26, 2015)

I know it only says 1 song at a time, but I put an album up on band camp a while ago, and I'm quite happy with it.

Link: www.boomerang-music.bandcamp.com

Thanks for reading it


----------



## jfur (Jan 26, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/snowroadembassy/karan

yÃ¸Å‚Ã¸


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 30, 2015)

Well...i may as well post some stuff.
Here's a Zelda cover. I tried to make a good effort with the crappy software i use (soundation...a free web based version of your typical music software...not very good, but its good enough for a beginner)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15617094/


----------



## zulixia (Feb 6, 2015)

If anyone likes orchestra / video game / soundtrack kinda stuff. I'm looking for some criticisms of my first EP! If you like it enough you can get it for free in descriptions but it's not about that I just want feedback  ! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXcgTYJYB_Q&list=PLALGknulA49Yx2178WfEY6KZLhfMyUCfy


----------



## AntiochArrow (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's something I just posted:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15705455/


----------



## Kookyfox (Feb 12, 2015)

Some noodlin' done lazy: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15734288/


----------



## grigs (Feb 16, 2015)

A short piece I wrote, another bass/guitar duo 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15724709/


----------



## Baka94 (Feb 20, 2015)

Some techno/trance chiptune thing:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15805116/


----------



## Cocobanana (Apr 10, 2015)

Since I created all four of these in the same day, I figure I'd share them all... hoping for some constructive criticism!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16237245
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16238401
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16240250
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16241581


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (Apr 11, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16248971/


----------



## KyliaWoof (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's some weird half-time drum and bass that I did a while back for a "Local Musician Showcase" in Boston

https://soundcloud.com/ehtofficial/amethyst


----------



## SparkNote (May 13, 2015)

So I saw this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk0wDbyKcSg

I thought I would practice my chop and screwing abilities, so I came out with this http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16538788/


----------



## Sylox (May 14, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16554285/

It's a song I've been working on. This is just a short instrumental as I'm in the process of writing the lyrics.


----------



## Kalmor (May 21, 2015)

I did a thing in a style I'm not used to XD - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16613242/


----------



## ShioBear (May 22, 2015)

new album  
https://soundcloud.com/djshio/sets/neon-alcohol


----------



## Python Blue (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16710244/


----------



## GaikotsuAkunin (Jun 1, 2015)

I like to be very broad with my style. On my page you can find drum n bass, trance, trap, hip-hop, etc. But with this, I was trying some hillbilly redneck dubstep: https://soundcloud.com/rollie-1/hillstep let me know what you think!


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/djshio/bass-bugs-from-pluto

check out my latest Downtempo tune<3 Bass bugs from Pluto


----------



## GaikotsuAkunin (Jun 2, 2015)

Brings me back to the 80's


----------



## BanditBat (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's a few songs, hope that's alright c:

An Eternal Journey - A trancy trance song! My influences from the 90's trance scene surely poke through.

Super Sewer Shortcut Stage! - A fun chiptune song, with very unobvious references! Also using an emulation of the Sega Genesis sound chip, the YM2612!

A Land of Mangoes - A short tune, that I hope to work on once I have the motivation to do so! Also utilizing the amazing Sega Genesis sound.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 13, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/djshio/hearts-of-stars-redrum

the final version of Hearts Of Stars.


----------



## Vukasin (Jun 24, 2015)

Finally uploaded something for the first time in 7 months!

https://blackelectric.bandcamp.com/track/marionette

Some more instrumental melodic metal!


----------



## Synomance Blake (Jul 14, 2015)

This is about two years old, but this was the last time I "officially" Sang

https://soundcloud.com/laufenbergmusic/mlp-this-day-aria-colt-version

Back in my time as a brony(ish)


----------



## Spens1032 (Jul 17, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16827996/

'The End of Me.' 

This is a rough demo, just shortly after I joined the band. I haven't recorded a version with the solo yet, but that's me on lead guitar.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 17, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/djshio/cold-stars-brite-eyes


----------



## Faunosaurus (Feb 29, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeretsu%2Fi-fixed-a-few-things-on-that-previous-demo
I don't really use FA for any serious music I make, since FA has been a terrible platform for audio and always will be.


----------



## 8BitPandaStrike (Mar 5, 2016)

Latest submission on FA... www.furaffinity.net: Depraved (Final Mix) by 8BitPandaStrike

Latest on Soundcloud which is a WIP... 




__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2F8bitpandastrike%2Fu53rn4m3


----------



## Faunosaurus (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh hey look, something serious and good but ruined by my inability to EQ and master well. Whoops.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeretsu%2F01a


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 14, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fblackelectric%2Fawakening


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 7, 2016)

Already posted it in another thread, but:

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fexperimentonomen%2Fmonotony-4

Technically im not a musician as i ahve no training in music what so ever, and have no clue what im doing half the time, but anyways.


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm too busy making sins to write music.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeretsu%2Fim-offended-at-myself-for-making-this


----------



## Faunosaurus (Apr 14, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeretsu%2Funtitled
Wow, actual music, amazing.


----------



## 4lung (Apr 15, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2F4lung%2Fslammin-a-peeber
Well, this is my first post on the FA forums, but i've been making music (and being a furry) for a long time.  I like to make very very busy and fun dance tunes with a goofy lovable twist, this song is the third track from my newest album.  I'll mostly be posting in the music and audio boards so, I'll see you around, folks.


----------



## Minotaurus_ebriis (Apr 15, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fkyle-liebau%2Fvibe-per-diem

Just finished this today, I am pretty new to it but I am more satisfied with this one than I have been with the others, EDM and Progressive house to ambient soundtracks and trip-hop music are usually what I make


----------



## Baka94 (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is my latest song:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/19688531/

The song is called 'Pirates' and is some electronic genre that is still unknown to me.


----------



## Otarine (Apr 20, 2016)

I made this track a while back, and had it unreleased and laying around for some time. A friend of mine approached me for help regarding a not-for-profit funding campaign to help someone who had ovarian cysts. So I released this track to help out. ;w;


----------



## 4lung (Apr 29, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2F4lung%2Ffunny-dogs-day-in-court

is there any furry music forum that's a little more active than FA's music boards? It's really a shame how little activity happens in here


----------



## ShuTheGreat (May 1, 2016)

Alternative Rock springtime lay back jam. Ohhh yeahhhh  Dogmatic Addict's latest single. 

https://www.soundcloud.com/dogmaticaddict/Polaris-1


----------



## IDTM (May 13, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fidrewthismyself%2Felectronicfurryravemusic

dance, edm, rave, industrial, music
☠☠☠[Electronic Furry Rave Music]☠☠☠


----------



## VengeanceZ (May 15, 2016)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/19976064/

An ambient-esque/easy listening track with instruments like an Erhu, Koto and a Low Whistle. Vocals were provided by Cait McWhir.


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 15, 2016)

Okie dokie! Here's my cover of "how long will I love you" 
I did the guitar and vocals so I hope you like it!!

www.furaffinity.net: How Long Will I Love You (cover) by Peaches-and-Dreams


----------



## Ijaron (May 20, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fscreaming-subs


the cover art isn't mine but i created the track i hope you guys like it^^


----------



## Ijaron (May 20, 2016)

Mercy said:


> Finished this up last month for a class I had (Woo, fundamentals of music!)  Recorded guitar (poorly in one take - ran out of time. ), and the bass and drums are programmed in through Reason 3.0 using samples from DFH.
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Music Project Revisted by Mercy



lol


----------



## Ijaron (May 26, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fstrange-world
ah memories! the first song i made and posted to soundcloud was pure experimental, enjoy and tell me what you think


----------



## nakiri (May 31, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: [Original] Reinventing the Wheel by nakiri

An upbeat chiptune track made with FamiTracker! You can even download the original module and play around with it!


----------



## Ijaron (Jun 1, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fdeepspace

yeah sorry that you can't find the typical download button it is just that my songs get downloaded but not commented or anything else so if you click/tap the buy button you will land on a site where you fist have to like comment etc. the song and then you can download it for free
i hope you will like the song it is a a mix between EDM, Big Rom House, Electro House and Brostep


----------



## Ijaron (Jun 2, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Ffor-the-furries
i made this actually for all of my furry and scaly friends on google+ but i decided to post it on soundcloud in the end


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 2, 2016)

furaffinity.net: Birb 2 by nerdbat
Objectively it's shitty and poorly produced, but me likey, welp.


----------



## Ijaron (Jun 3, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> furaffinity.net: Birb 2 by nerdbat
> Objectively it's shitty and poorly produced, but me likey, welp.


i listened to it and i like it :3 it is a nice calm and warm track good work


----------



## Guffin (Jun 11, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: The Small Knight by im-who

Well, here's a fanfare/march type piece I made as a commission! I feel like I could've done better with it, but I was taking a bit too long to make it.
Either way, yeah. Music.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jun 20, 2016)

www.furaffinity.net: Jin's Lullaby by Vince_Werewolf

For @Jin-Lust-4-Sin .


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 20, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Jin's Lullaby by Vince_Werewolf
> 
> For @Jin-Lust-4-Sin .


<3


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jun 22, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fvy-canis-melodis-swagbag%2Fstoryshift-party-at-asriels-2-undertale-au

One of my songs I made a while ago for the Undertale AU, Storyshift.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jul 3, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fvy-canis-melodis-swagbag%2Falphys-takes-action-remix-update

Drum & Bass remix of Coffe-K's 'Alphys takes action'


----------



## Peacewalker (Jul 5, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-84135736%2Fa-day-in-my-nightmare

This was a song I made a year ago.
Hope you like it!


----------



## Ijaron (Jul 5, 2016)

TomVaporeon said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fvy-canis-melodis-swagbag%2Falphys-takes-action-remix-update
> 
> Drum & Bass remix of Coffe-K's 'Alphys takes action'


i like it but i miss some more base in this case it sounds like liqiud dnb wich is often much calmer and with lesser bass


----------



## Ijaron (Jul 5, 2016)

Peacewalker said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-84135736%2Fa-day-in-my-nightmare
> 
> This was a song I made a year ago.
> Hope you like it!



it is kinda short and i miss some elements but the idea is good


----------



## Ijaron (Jul 5, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fturn-me-around
this is a song i made lately on my vacation


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jul 6, 2016)

Ijaron said:


> i like it but i miss some more base in this case it sounds like liqiud dnb wich is often much calmer and with lesser bass



Thanks for the criticism! I agree, it does have a little less bass than I would have maybe liked. I'll try liquid sometime in the future.


----------



## Ijaron (Jul 8, 2016)

TomVaporeon said:


> Thanks for the criticism! I agree, it does have a little less bass than I would have maybe liked. I'll try liquid sometime in the future.


no problem


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Jul 14, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fjoebob32x%2Fin-a-dream-red-vox-cover

Really rough cover of a song with terrible harmonies I couldn't properly pitch without getting impatient.


----------



## EdwardSebastian (Jul 19, 2016)

Have some hardcore/metal

www.furaffinity.net: A Little More by EdwardSebastian


----------



## DJ BIGDAWG (Jul 21, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsay_yo2-smokey%2Ftrap-attack-dj-bigdawg
album will be in iTunes in September 3rd. tell me what you think
	
	



```
<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src="https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/265881599&amp;auto_play=false&amp;hide_related=false&amp;show_comments=true&amp;show_user=true&amp;show_reposts=false&amp;visual=true"></iframe>
```


----------



## DJ BIGDAWG (Jul 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fjoebob32x%2Fin-a-dream-red-vox-cover
> 
> Really rough cover of a song with terrible harmonies I couldn't properly pitch without getting impatient.


sounds good


----------



## DJ BIGDAWG (Jul 21, 2016)

Ijaron said:


> it is kinda short and i miss some elements but the idea is good


what did you use to make this
ex:Ableton, FL.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jul 21, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fvy-canis-melodis-swagbag%2Fblueshift
Original dance song


----------



## Faunosaurus (Jul 25, 2016)

I made vaporwave out of an old song of mine. Here's the original if you're interested.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeretsu%2Fis-it-pretentious-to-make-vaporwave-out-of-your-own-music


----------



## Ijaron (Jul 26, 2016)

DJ BIGDAWG said:


> what did you use to make this
> ex:Ableton, FL.



I didn't made the song o.o


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 26, 2016)

Our Long-Awaited Respite

I'm really glad I made this one. Never thought I could make something that contained so much atmosphere.


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jul 29, 2016)

Here's a collab me and 2 friends made - we spent like 70 hours on the project so if be extremely appreciative if you would take a listen. It's progressive house. 




__
		https://soundcloud.com/http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ffadent%2Fcoastal


----------



## nakiri (Aug 2, 2016)

Here's a dark, brooding song. I tried to capture the feeling of helplessness and the anger you might feel because of it.

www.furaffinity.net: Foggy Seas by nakiri


----------



## Faunosaurus (Aug 2, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeretsu%2Fbrisk


----------



## AteSleehd (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Aug 16, 2016)

I really need something to record me playing guitar. If I can do that, I'll submit myself playing Jimi Hendrix's killing floor.


----------



## Goja (Aug 17, 2016)

'>W>

It's a WIP, but I figured that I would post this anyway :s

www.furaffinity.net: Untitled Psychill Project (WIP) by Goja-


----------



## TomVaporeon (Sep 18, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fvy-canis-melodis%2Falphys-takes-action-vy-canis-melodis-dnb-remix
 updoot


----------



## Faunosaurus (Sep 18, 2016)

Tried my hand at ambient. It sucks dick.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeretsu%2Fzh5zc89aosxb


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

I think that Waterflame's Glorious morning 2 is..... GLORIOUS


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Have you ever heard the song Warriors for centuries? its a mashup of Warriors by Imagine dragons, and Remember me for centuries by Fall out boy. it sounds EPIC.


----------



## MaliaXO (Sep 24, 2016)

<iframe width="100%" height="450" scrolling="no" frameborder="no" src="




__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D56169520
"></iframe>


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Sep 27, 2016)

Wellllll helloooooooo I have a little song for j00 guys.  It is a parody/cover song of an old song by the Brains and then covered by Cyndi Lauper in the 80's.  Please take a listen, it is the first purely furry song I have ever done since I started composing in 1995. 


__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D284647936


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi, I wanna share my newest track. It's an electronic dance deal. It's not as good as Greatfox's there, but I hope you enjoy it anyway ^_^

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fblueworrior%2Fdanni-boy


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Oct 2, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> Hi, I wanna share my newest track. It's an electronic dance deal. It's not as good as Greatfox's there, but I hope you enjoy it anyway ^_^
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-816353347%2Fdanni-boy



Hmm mellow.  It was very Robert Miles at the start there...  it's the piano part.  Very classically melodic house.  A little chip tune-y like it was made for an old console system.  I like it though.  Some good melodies in the lead!  The bass instrument is nice and fat.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 2, 2016)

greatfoxmusic said:


> Hmm mellow.  It was very Robert Miles at the start there...  it's the piano part.  Very classically melodic house.  A little chip tune-y like it was made for an old console system.  I like it though.  Some good melodies in the lead!  The bass instrument is nice and fat.


Thank you very much for the critique. I'm happy you enjoyed it :3


----------



## nerdbat (Oct 8, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fulibbdn0zhyv%2Fbirb-3
A little plunderphonic track I put together in a day - hardly anything polished (will probably come back to work on it later), more of an attempt to recreate several techniques I learnt while listening to Boards of Canada and The Avalanches. I'm hardly a musician in any shape or form (aside of learning a guitar for a couple of years), so it would be cool to hear some opinions from cool folks c:


----------



## SilentCicada (Dec 5, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsilentcicada%2Funtitled-chiptune-demo

A chiptune WIP.  Still need to change the drums, maybe sharpen up the chips a bit.


----------



## Peacewalker (Dec 15, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-84135736%2Fcastle-theme

A castle theme for a platform game, listen it in loop for the best experience


----------



## SkyeWint (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey everyone! I just joined up to FA recently - here's a piece I made a few years ago, thought it would be good to start uploading some older ones and go from there.

www.furaffinity.net: Dreamland Chronicles by SkyeWint


----------



## Ijaron (Feb 2, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/selfstudio/from-hell-to-heaven

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Ffrom-hell-to-heaven
https://soundcloud.com/selfstudio/from-hell-to-heaven
hello everyone! m name is norjia and i am happy to present you my song "from HELL to HEAVEN" please enjoy ^^

the description:  with this track i wanted to bring feelings to your ears, here you can imagine a story of someone who is in a deep depressive state, he gets hope after years and years of social isolation when he finds his soulmate, a few more ears and he is just happy like nothing could ever change...or could it?


----------



## muzik dinle acsesi (Feb 3, 2017)

metal müzik ; 



müzik dinle ; https://acsesi.com/muzikdinle
müzik tarihi ; https://tr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Müzik_tarihi
müzik listeleri ; muzik.acsesi.com: Anasayfa


----------



## Draig Calon (Feb 7, 2017)

muzik dinle acsesi said:


> metal müzik ;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, that was unexpected.......


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Alright I have a song right here called Limelight: 




__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fswkc%2Flimelight
. I'm really proud of this. Feel free to use it for anything.

(oh hey it automatically did a thing that's pretty cool)


----------



## Baka94 (Mar 24, 2017)

This is my latest thing. It's some Hybrid Trap and I think it might be my best track so far (according to the song stats at least).


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsusikette%2Fzombies-updated


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 30, 2017)

Bunch of random instrumental shit:
www.furaffinity.net: Electric Sitar Jam by KitRuppell
www.furaffinity.net: Rabab Improvisation by KitRuppell
www.furaffinity.net: Afghan Rabab by KitRuppell
www.furaffinity.net: Improvisation on Homemade Instrument by KitRuppell


----------



## Tenshio (May 13, 2017)

Just finished this happy little jam of a commission.

www.furaffinity.net: (Commission) Shining Rainbowphant by TigerBren


----------



## PencilBrain (May 18, 2017)

Hihi all :3
I make Electronix music under the name
Mugen-No-Oto

ラミネート Laminate is an older track
Newer one coming soon. So busy lol

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-744197801%2Flaminate


----------



## Ijaron (May 20, 2017)




----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (May 20, 2017)

Ijaron said:


>



I really like this! Once I finish my current track I'll post it.


----------



## GigaBit (May 21, 2017)

A little song I made to sound like its from this game:




The Song, aptly named Bored Song.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-502184835%2Fbored-song


----------



## Ijaron (May 21, 2017)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


> I really like this! Once I finish my current track I'll post it.



THANKIES ^^


----------



## Ijaron (May 21, 2017)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


> I really like this! Once I finish my current track I'll post it.


i updated the video and optimized the sound, here is the new link:


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jun 5, 2017)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D326100758


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> Alright I have a song right here called Limelight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes me want to go running. I love chiptune!!!!


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

Ijaron said:


> i updated the video and optimized the sound, here is the new link:


I wanna collaborate with you!!! Your voice is calming yet.....I'm sure you could sound creepy if you wanted to.


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

DJ-Fragon said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D326100758


When the acid kicks in??


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

Faunosaurus said:


> I made vaporwave out of an old song of mine. Here's the original if you're interested.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgeretsu%2Fis-it-pretentious-to-make-vaporwave-out-of-your-own-music


Love it!!!!!!


----------



## KenoFurus (Jul 28, 2017)

Dis me. Did all the music and then my fiancée and her friend sang. 

If you like it, please do share. We're trying to raise money for Free2Luv, a non profit for empowering LGBTQ+ youth!!


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jul 28, 2017)

Something I did. But it needs redone. I have to add and remix some things in it. But I'll share it anyways. Feedback is welcome!


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ffennecfaux%2Fcastles-of-time-fennec-faux-original-mix


----------



## Mandragoras (Aug 13, 2017)

Not a song submission, but an album. Regardless, I suppose this goes here.


----------



## Tenshio (Aug 16, 2017)

www.furaffinity.net: Crystal Song Cave by TigerBren
Sparkly Crystal Music!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 1, 2017)

This one is my most recent, but it's still a work in progress at the moment


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 1, 2017)

More random trippy shit
www.furaffinity.net: Electric Sitar Improvisation 2 by KitRuppell
I had to give the amp back, so I can't do this for a while >:/


----------



## amkho (Sep 16, 2017)

There's some really cool stuff here, definitely watching this thread 

I'm very bad at finishing songs so I usually post very short songs
this is one of them, which I made earlier this week:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Famkho%2F014-174a


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Nov 1, 2017)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmaladroitmeta4%2Fknives-and-dice-mad-dummy-fight-vs-die-house-mashupelectroswing

Since Cuphead is out, I was instantly intrigued by the game's soundtrack and its big band swing. Since I was raised on Cab Calloway, Sarah Vaughan, Doris Day, Ella Fitzgerald, and other jazz standards, the game's soundtrack caught me... 

So, I noticed how Undertale had a cool swing vibe with Mad Dummy, so I did this electroswing mashup of Ghost Fight, Mad Dummy, and Die House.


----------



## Okamio (Nov 14, 2017)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fbpositiv3music%2Falternate-realities-hyper-mix-teaser

This song and three others I am working on finishing


----------



## Okamio (Nov 14, 2017)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fbpositiv3music%2Fmirage-of-oasis-wip


----------



## Okamio (Nov 14, 2017)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fbpositiv3music%2Fnew-beginnings-ulectro-mix-incompleteversion
Last one!


----------



## Mandragoras (Nov 15, 2017)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ffever-carpets%2Fhow-many-hours-each-night-is-a-torture


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

Here is an unfinished 8-bit version the song Oracion in the Pokemon movie The Rise of Darkrai... (Btw, I made this)




__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsteve-hills-767191669%2Fpokemonoracion8bit-online-audio-convertercom


----------



## connortheskunk (Dec 18, 2017)

Here is a song I spent the last couple days arranging:

Audio: www.furaffinity.net: Living in America by connortheskunk
Score (don't click if you have a slow computer): www.noteflight.com: Living in America


----------



## Pikuhana (Dec 19, 2017)

Hey, thats pretty good!
Here is an 8-bit version of the Gravity Falls theme I made!

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsteve-hills-767191669%2Fgravity-falls-theme


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 22, 2017)

Ok, I'm in love with that^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Latest commission in a LONG line of ones I need to finish

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fdreadwolff%2Fgolden-city


----------



## Baron Tremayne Caple (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Pikuhana (Feb 14, 2018)

@Kaiyote ikr

@AkuroZinnui Thanks!


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Feb 14, 2018)

This is extremely perturbing, Baron.
My icon agrees.


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Feb 14, 2018)

Recently, me and a friend were feeling sonic-ish, so we collabed on an orignal song with genesis sounds! ^w^


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmaladroitmeta4%2Ftwilight-city-zone-act-1


----------



## Pikuhana (Feb 14, 2018)

sounds great


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Feb 14, 2018)

Pikuhana said:


> sounds great


Thank you! <3
@Pikuhana so does your 8 bit of Gravity falls. The ending "tv sound" was spot on.


----------



## Pikuhana (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## GigaBit (Feb 14, 2018)

maladroitmetaphor said:


> Recently, me and a friend were feeling sonic-ish, so we collabed on an orignal song with genesis sounds! ^w^
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmaladroitmeta4%2Ftwilight-city-zone-act-1


Heck Yeah! I love the genesis sound chip!


----------



## Topaz-Timber-Wolf (Feb 26, 2018)

This song just makes me feel like dancing. I think it's the beat and tune more than anything.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Feb 27, 2018)

A classical-electronic mix on FA: www.furaffinity.net: Love Tree by Cyanococcus

On SoundCloud, an ambient/downtempo piece:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D405521733


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 13, 2018)

warning time signatures and stuff, actually layered time signatures, this is known as 'polymeter'. Meshuggah does this supposedly

www.furaffinity.net: Verita Lylat Guerra by Frisky17532

if you guys don't mind a second track i'm pretty proud of

www.furaffinity.net: lel 3 excerpt by Frisky17532


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Mar 25, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: 4:3 edit request by Frisky17532

"31/4 53/4 11/4 13/4 and 37/4 throughout in parallel at times, and some stuff that would maybe technically be in common time, but... it's hard to explain"

I have the time perception of a dog, as far as time signatures go


----------



## PolarizedBear (Mar 25, 2018)

Baron Tremayne Caple said:


>



 Thats New.


----------



## TryptheWolf (Mar 27, 2018)

This is a older one i did, but still bad ass nontheless
www.reverbnation.com: Jam with Beer | Dan Burge (a.k.a. Tryp the Wolfyote)


----------



## TryptheWolf (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 10, 2018)

New music via a new album, if that counts:

On both Bandcamp and Spotify.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 12, 2018)

maladroitmetaphor said:


> Recently, me and a friend were feeling sonic-ish, so we collabed on an orignal song with genesis sounds! ^w^
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmaladroitmeta4%2Ftwilight-city-zone-act-1


I have ALWAYS wanted to hear a song made from the spring pads in Sonic! This made my day! XD


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Apr 14, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I have ALWAYS wanted to hear a song made from the spring pads in Sonic! This made my day! XD



I know a roo guy who does his stuff straight on a genesis sound chip emulator and gets pretty deep with it, is this track doing the same thing?

or just samples


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 14, 2018)

Frisky1753 said:


> I know a roo guy who does his stuff straight on a genesis sound chip emulator and gets pretty deep with it, is this track doing the same thing?
> 
> or just samples


Idk, it just sounds like the springs XD


----------



## Guifrog (May 1, 2018)

DJ-Fragon said:


> A classical-electronic mix on FA: www.furaffinity.net: Love Tree by Cyanococcus
> 
> On SoundCloud, an ambient/downtempo piece:
> 
> ...



The soundscape (from SoundCloud one) reminds me a bit of the sceneries I tend to imagine when I listen to Isao Tomita's work. Vibrating lines, stars, atoms and, in this particular track, a strobe-ish behavior of some stuff, like they're constantly flashing.

I've made this inspired on the rain:
www.soundcloud.com: Xia Yu


----------



## DJ-Fragon (May 2, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> The soundscape (from SoundCloud one) reminds me a bit of the sceneries I tend to imagine when I listen to Isao Tomita's work. Vibrating lines, stars, atoms and, in this particular track, a strobe-ish behavior of some stuff, like they're constantly flashing.
> 
> I've made this inspired on the rain:
> www.soundcloud.com: Xia Yu



I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Really liked that piece you linked, btw! Really reminds me of rainy days ^^

Also, here's a recent piece I did:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D438897036


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 8, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: kscale protractorg c a3 (wip) by Frisky17532

trying to get back to older music I had made where it was weird ass time signatures (polymeter actually) and I did stuff that combined regular musical scale with an improvised one in the synth I use


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 12, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: flol by Frisky17532


----------



## DJ-Fragon (May 17, 2018)

Something twisted: www.furaffinity.net: Mind Twist by Cyanococcus


----------



## DrReverb (May 20, 2018)

My latest remix:


----------



## DJ-Fragon (May 25, 2018)

New track up on Bandcamp:


And Spotify:


----------



## Hen G. Near (May 26, 2018)

Far from being new, but i still wanted to share it.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fvry_gud_moosic_by_hen%2Fhoil

...Pardon me, I have a very bad sense of humor.


----------



## Friskyaa123 (May 29, 2018)

I can't post (non-furry account) but I recited a rambling Trump speech mixed with Underworld Born Slippy


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jun 15, 2018)

Is a hot dog a sandwich?


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jun 19, 2018)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D460488858


----------



## Chief Mojo Rising (Jul 9, 2018)

hi there. newbie to furaffinity here. but i've been writing music forever. figured i'd share my incredible music with all you incredible people.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fchief-rising%2Fhear-my-name

my songs are designed for stereo enjoyment and i will be personally offended if you try listening to my music through speakers in a laptop, tv or phone. this is for headphones and stereo speakers. cars give a better feel than anything to what a song really sounds like. i sink my heart and soul into each composition and i focus on it individually until it has been completed or is satisfying to my ears. enjoy, share, browse, comment and let me know what you're thinking.

as much as i try to listen to new music, i generally can't stand to listen to hip hop, techno, r&b (the shitty style r&b is today, not the real r&b back in the day) and remixes, or basically anything today which is entirely computerised. it's not personal but my criticism wont start with the music, it will start with the style and i wont bother with it. i tried but it's.... aweful. not because it's not popular, but because it's not useful or enjoyable for me. it's painful all around. on the plus side, i've heard more remixes and techno from here than i've heard anywhere else, so, you can be happy knowing i tried, but other than that, i can't be honest.

my music is with real instruments and real configurations. nothing is digital here from me, except the signal since, you know, you're not listening to it on a tape or vinyl.

Hear My Name and tell everybody about it. 

thanks to everybody so far who has made me feel welcome and has been apparently honest. it's refreshing (for the internet).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 16, 2018)

These have been kicking around in my email for a while now. 
www.furaffinity.net: Saz and Keyboard by KitRuppell
www.furaffinity.net: Synth Ambient Track by KitRuppell
www.furaffinity.net: Double Keyboards by KitRuppell


----------



## kaffekane (Sep 12, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: WIP-E, Track 3: Lunk's First Spe-Lunk by kaffekane

My latest one.  Did it today.  Gonna go get the mail, now.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Sep 18, 2018)

Here's my latest, Exit the Void, which is about 17-minutes long! lol


__
		https://soundcloud.com/track_id%3D501610932


----------



## Tenshio (Sep 19, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: Mega Man 3: Cover of Mustin's Blue Bomber by TigerBren


----------



## Jish (Dec 13, 2018)

I've got a sock puppet rap group called Sockhampton. I voice the goat (his name's Scruffy).


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 17, 2018)

Recent track:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-439407113%2Fteslas-aquamarine


----------



## noheisnothing (Dec 27, 2018)

It's in Polish, but maybe someone would like ^ ^ from my new album :3
www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9-_a2llGOA


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Dec 28, 2018)

Just released a new album on Bandcamp (and, soon, Spotify and other services):


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 6, 2019)

Original (bossa nova thingy):

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fguifrog%2Fsuco-de-abacaxi

Remix (electronic glitchy thingy):

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Focremix%2F3-02-brain-sound-tilt-guifrog


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 10, 2019)

It's now up on Spotify!


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Jan 20, 2019)

*poof*
MEGALOVANIA REMIX
*poofs out*



__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmaladroitmeta4%2Fmegalovania-remix


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 22, 2019)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fguifrog%2Ffrog-punch
Original tune. Mixed electric guitar, celtic harp, staccato strings and untz untz all in one OwO


----------



## workrobloxian (Jan 24, 2019)

*Chrry - Cookie Cutter
*

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fchrry-music%2Fcookie-cutter-instrumental


----------



## ShamanSquirrel (Jan 26, 2019)

Here's one of my compositions. It's called "The Mustelid."

Dropbox - The_Mustelid.mid


----------



## ShamanSquirrel (Jan 26, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> Original (bossa nova thingy):
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fguifrog%2Fsuco-de-abacaxi
> ...


I just noticed your end quote thingy and I didn't know you could open music commissions.  I compose too so maybe that will help me motivate to compose more often.


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Feb 2, 2019)

I did a Steven Universe- "Familiar" collab with my best music friend! <3 
She has the voice of a damn goddess; please show her some love! 

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmaladroitmeta4%2Fsteven-universe-familiar-remix-feat-strumbles


----------



## Cyberdragon (Feb 15, 2019)

Remix of my own music


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmrcyberdragon%2Fouter-zone-remix


----------



## Furow (Feb 20, 2019)

Some good stuff in here, sadly not much Rock-ish stuff.
Guess, I`ll have to help out with that. : 3
(Feedback greatly appreciated.)


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-266189814%2Flets-start-from-zero


----------



## Synomance (Mar 21, 2019)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsyndrake-the-owl-exeial%2Ffrank-sinatra-my-way-syndrake-cover


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 20, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Elfen Lied "Lilium" Synth Cover by KitRuppell


----------



## JoeSorensen (May 29, 2019)

Here's a WIP of mine, I hope you like it!


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fjoesorensenedm%2Fwip-future-thing


----------



## withfurvor (Jul 23, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Determination by WithFurvor Check it out! A little electronic tune I made for my first submission. I hope you guys like it!


----------



## Ijaron (Jul 24, 2019)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fbury-a-friend-vocal-cover
 i made cover of  a Billie Eilish song ^^ used fl studio to edit the vocals (i only sang. instrumentals are from youtube)


----------



## maladroitmetaphor (Sep 10, 2019)

Made a vogue-esque remix of Undertale's "Death by Glamour," 'cause I thought that's very Mettaton-ish anyway lol.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fmaladroitmeta4%2Fdeath-by-glamour-mettaton-ex-theme-remixdeath-by-disco


----------



## Furow (Sep 11, 2019)

Aye, a Prog. Metal track I released a while ago. 
[MEDIA]




__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-266189814%2Ffurow-iamdaylight-tyui


----------



## Tendo64 (Sep 25, 2019)

Made a chiptune-inspired theme. Kinda sounds like a boss theme.


----------



## volkinaxe (Sep 25, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Made a chiptune-inspired theme. Kinda sounds like a boss theme.


good job


----------



## Stuff (Sep 30, 2019)

Here's my first not-so-crappy Song that I've just recently uploaded to FA. Check it out: www.furaffinity.net: Skybound by GaryIsACat


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Oct 12, 2019)

Wrote a song a couple weeks ago called “Holding Hands”. It’s about not being able to display public affection for fear of violent reprisal. I’d appreciate any listens and opinions.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgreatfox-2%2Fholding-hands


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Oct 22, 2019)

This is somewhat recent:

www.furaffinity.net: Autofac by Cyanococcus


----------



## skalybloke (Nov 4, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I am currently working on a whole heap of new projects, some of what are better than my older stuff.

Here is something I am more passionate about. It's got a sort of style to the video that makes it unique but also expresses the current emotions I am going through.






It samples everything from the video games I have played (Overwatch, Undertale) to that new show out Hazbin Hotel. Along with musicians such as Madeon, WhatSoNot, mr20syl, LuvienMusique, Arcien Music, Pendulum, WeAreOliver, Dragonforce, Crooked Colours, Duke Dumont, Fisher, Fox Stevenson, Glaze, Daft Punk...
Hang on just let me take a breather there.
Yeah, the list goes on, also a whole heap of assorted memes are lightly sampled in this too. So keep your ear out!

Thank you for watching,

Skaly


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Nov 15, 2019)

Produced this:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fcordial1%2Faround-the-loop


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi guys, here's a new cover of an old 80's jam by Michael Sembello called "Automatic Man".  Groovy.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgreatfox-2%2Fautomatic-fox


----------



## Kyrie_Nova (Apr 8, 2020)

This is my newest single, working on two different projects at the moment. Kind of a folk type feel to this one, very bass driven. Enjoy!

Also available on Spotify, Soundcloud and any other music streaming service.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (May 20, 2020)

Here's an ambient track I worked on:


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fcordial1%2F69a


----------



## Ijaron (May 20, 2020)

here's a synthwave track worked on. I sampled a Yamaha PSS570 from 1987 for this  was a lot of fun to do for me ^^


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Fsunset-overdrive-original


----------



## Ijaron (May 20, 2020)

DJ-Fragon said:


> Here's an ambient track I worked on:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fcordial1%2F69a


great name choice btw


----------



## Quantumwuff (May 22, 2020)

Here's a short composition I made last morning.
www.furaffinity.net: Sunrise by Quantumwuff


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 22, 2020)

www.furaffinity.net: Sad Coffin Meme by Ruki-the-Zorua

Sad Coffin Meme, put on the highest transition.

(I'd recommend earphones. It's low for some reason)


----------



## WallCat (Jul 7, 2020)

I make instrumental music on commission (mostly game music, but I'm also interested in branching out to character themes or just general commissions), so it's not really "songs", but I suppose it wouldn't hurt to share.

Here's one of the commissions I'm most proud of. It's for the english translation of a French RPG Maker game:

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fcasey-kendall-177694012%2Fmain-title-version-fille

And here's a more "modern" one I did for a metroidvania sci-fi game:

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fcasey-kendall-177694012%2Fskytower-from-codex-athena

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 7, 2020)

CoggerD said:


> I make instrumental music on commission (mostly game music, but I'm also interested in branching out to character themes or just general commissions), so it's not really "songs", but I suppose it wouldn't hurt to share.
> 
> Here's one of the commissions I'm most proud of. It's for the english translation of a French RPG Maker game:
> 
> ...



Phenomenal work there! Nicely done pal! It really sounds amazing!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 14, 2020)

Got inspired during my daily sitar practice 
www.furaffinity.net: Stormy Malhar by KitRuppell


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 15, 2020)

This was done on my past-past device, and I had the better and imo more perfect music on the past device...Yet I lost it before I could upload or back it up... So here's the 'most recent' one. (Ignore my old username...that sucks...)

The original's from EMDasche(former ElectricMudkip), I simply tried it in my way :3


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jul 25, 2020)

Played around with some microtonal music (scale I used):

www.furaffinity.net: Hypnopompia by Cyanococcus


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 3, 2021)

This is one of the tracks off of the Invocation EP that I just dropped not too long ago


----------



## gothfur_uwu (Jan 14, 2021)

__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## SolDirix (Jun 29, 2021)

Posted a few songs from one of my older game projects. Here is one of them:

This is the main town theme.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jun 30, 2021)

Boom


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 10, 2021)

Been a while








						Alap in Raag Kirwani (Dilruba) by KitRuppell
					

Short alap (exploration of melody without beat) on my dilruba in Raag Kirwani with backing drone. Part of an audition for an upcoming co ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Alap and Gat in Raag Kafi (Sitar) by KitRuppell
					

A short alap (exploration of melody) followed by an improvisation with a backing tabla track in Raag Kafi on my sitar. Recorded for an a ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 11, 2021)

Listen to StrayCatTerry - Wandering (Originals) by StrayCatTerry on #SoundCloud




__





						SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
					

Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl
				




This one ain't grand, compared to my older submissions! But I like this too! ÙwÚ


----------



## Erix (Nov 19, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Listen to StrayCatTerry - Wandering (Originals) by StrayCatTerry on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah terry you make music?! Now I gotta take a listen!


----------



## Erix (Nov 19, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Listen to StrayCatTerry - Wandering (Originals) by StrayCatTerry on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro terry, Wandering, Pureness, and Blind Authority?

SHEEEEEEEESH

Absolute bangers! You have gained urself a new follower =D

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 21, 2021)

Erix said:


> Woah terry you make music?! Now I gotta take a listen!





Erix said:


> Bro terry, Wandering, Pureness, and Blind Authority?
> 
> SHEEEEEEEESH
> 
> ...



Aaah I'm fluttered by you all~~ >w<♡
(Edit: Cuz there were more people after my page)

Thankies lotz! I was just doing stuffs I wanna give myself a revisit, but didn't know there's someone who enjoys it! Purr... =UwU=

Kinda surprising those I least intended to show off tend to catch eyes more often than those I intended(the paintings), and I like it! This gives me boosts on my ego ^w^


----------



## Erix (Jan 5, 2022)

Upset/Regret (prod. ovrthro)
					

Lyrics --------------- Never gotta be like the rest Don’t sell yourself less I wanna hit with finesse Because I’m fucking obsessed  Hurts to argue when I know it makes you upset Every time I walk away




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl
				




Didn’t think I’d ever post my music here, but you know what? Fuck it xd

If any of y’all are curious what I sound like with some auto tune and stuff, you can check it out. It’s also mostly in the genre of hyperpop, so if you don’t like that kind of stuff I wouldn’t recommend listening heh.

I’m still a rookie at making music, but I’m personally really liking my sound. Still have a long ways to go though in getting better =p


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 8, 2022)

It's been a while, but I finally recorded something worthy of submission:








						Throbbing Ocean by KitRuppell
					

Improvisation on Behringer DeepMind-12 over a drone pre-recorded on Yamaha PSR-GX76. Inspired by the Indian classical raga "Jog&quo ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Barafu_PineBerry (Feb 17, 2022)

System Error
		

sound track of my furry audio book


----------



## Draks (Mar 10, 2022)

Transcendental Etude in B♭ minor - "War" by Draks
					

It was a hard week.... . . Visualized version here: https://youtu.be/2IGaaGViIgM




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Not the latest, but certainly relevant to current happenings.


----------



## Draks (Mar 11, 2022)

Prelude in Ab Major "Memory" by Draks
					

The slow fade into a memory, reliving the emotions of it in detail and then feeling it fade back away into the subconscious. Like the ti ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Frisky17532 (Apr 20, 2022)

oops didn't realize this thread was here









						hobbit house by Frisky17532
					

the hihat lengths are randomized so the final product may sound slightly different




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Draks (Apr 21, 2022)

Grand Fantasy on Themes from Tchaikovskys' Opera 'Eugine ... by Draks
					

A fantasy on one of my favourite operas (based on one of my favourite stories) of all time. I really wanted to encapsulate the feelings  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Furow (Aug 5, 2022)

Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				



A small punk/rock thingy. Pretty proud of the mix. For me that was a huge step in the right direction. Now to find motivation to write something new...


----------



## Furow (Aug 5, 2022)

Draks said:


> Grand Fantasy on Themes from Tchaikovskys' Opera 'Eugine ... by Draks
> 
> 
> A fantasy on one of my favourite operas (based on one of my favourite stories) of all time. I really wanted to encapsulate the feelings  ...
> ...


Haha, nice seeing you here too!
Edit: Huh, just realized thats an older one! Still a goody, though.


----------



## Frisky17532 (Aug 19, 2022)

kalezobox by Frisky17532
					

first track for next album




					www.furaffinity.net
				




idm


----------



## Furow (Aug 19, 2022)

Some prog metal again. Older one but remastered.








						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Raydrawsx (Sep 14, 2022)

Furow said:


> Some prog metal again. Older one but remastered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know prog metal was a genre, very interesting!


----------



## Raydrawsx (Sep 15, 2022)

This EP or album I made is close to a year old since I mainly focus on visual art and don't have a lot of time for music. But I am still really proud of it. 
Link to the album/EP here!
It's ambient music inspired by both Subnautica games.


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jan 1, 2023)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/kara-kusa%2Fkfaf


----------



## L.Rey (Jan 1, 2023)

A


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 1, 2023)

B


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jan 1, 2023)

ovo


----------

